# Book Report - New Safe Way to See KDP Stats in the browser!



## Ebook Itch (Mar 3, 2015)

_"Book Report is the most elegant and useful KDP reporting solution I've ever seen. Your information stays local, so it's just as safe as checking your dashboard. And the results are beautifully displayed. It's brilliant." ~*Hugh Howey*_

https://www.getbookreport.com

Their launch is today. If you ever wanted a better way to look at your KDP stats, this is truly beautiful.

What do you think?

ETA: Hugh Howey just posted about it on Facebook...

https://www.facebook.com/hughhowey/posts/10153282346138179?pnref=story


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow. Just playing around with this and it's ... incredible. The kind of reports I've been praying for. Well done


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the way it estimates borrows. Yes, at last month's rate, but it's better than nothing. And, it's so clean and pretty!  

Thanks for posting their launch.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

I won't carry the weight of Hugh, but I'm a 5 figure author (with a number that that doesn't start with a 1), and I've been using the prototypes of this tool for months now while it was still secret and held among a closed group of authors.

This tool is indispensable. I can't even begin to explain how much so,  but I'll try.

Ok, first, it's live. That means you run it in a tab and it's just ON. Any time you click on the tab, bam, your sales are there in live numbers. You can literally watch sales happen. That's pretty cool.

Second, it's secure. The creator of the tool is absolutely interested in total privacy. Data is stored locally, and you can see all the back end code that makes it work. That kind of transparency is huge to me.

Third, it's created by one of the most successful authors I know. This thing was built for personal use by a VERY high earning author and I've been fortunate to have access for so long. This is coded by someone who RELIES on this tool, and that means it's always worked, it gets relentlessly fixed when bugs pop up, and new features get added all the time. You are seeing the culmination of well over a year of effort here.

Fourth, this thing saves persistent data. That means as you run the tool, you'll save more than the 90 days of data Amazon shows you. That is HUGE.

FIFTH, this tool gives you the ability to quickly compare pennames and books, making it simple to figure out where to focus your energy. This tool replaced ALL my sales tracking and excel sheets on this subject. 

Finally, it's a time saver. This tool means I don't have to keep going to kdp. I leave it in a browser window all day. I don't have to carefully track stats or do silly addition to figure out how much money I'm making. It takes the data Amazon gives you, and it displays it in the most elegant and beautiful way.

Put simply, this is incredible, and the man behind it is as brilliant as the tool he created.


----------



## Ebook Itch (Mar 3, 2015)

EC Sheedy said:


> I like the way it estimates borrows. Yes, at last month's rate, but it's better than nothing. And, it's so clean and pretty!
> 
> Thanks for posting their launch.


On the settings page you can adjust the borrow rate. 

You're welcome.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

EC Sheedy said:


> I like the way it estimates borrows. Yes, at last month's rate, but it's better than nothing. And, it's so clean and pretty!
> 
> Thanks for posting their launch.


It actually lets you set your own borrow rate in settings if you want to use something different than last month's rate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2015)

So, pretty good - so why are the pricing rates hidden?

Edit: Strange when I clicked the link the first time there was nothing except the link. The second time I clicked it after installing it, the link showed a completely different page.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

TobiasRoote said:


> So, pretty good - so why are the pricing rates hidden?


They aren't. Right on the link:



> Pricing
> Free for everyone for the first two weeks. See how much you can learn from your data.
> 
> Free for everyone earning less than $1000/month on KDP.
> ...


Free if you arent in the four figure club, ten bucks a month if you're above it, worth every damn penny and free to try.


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

All this will do is make me feel worse about my flatlined sales, but it does look like a REALLY cool idea.


----------



## jd_ruthers_85 (Mar 25, 2015)

This is so amazing. Wow. Are/will there by options to buy whatever this is outright? (As you can tell, I'm not a programmer, heh.) I already have too many subscription services as is, and I'd rather just purchase the whole thing.


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, this blows me away. I was briefly disgruntled by the coy pricing - I had it installed before I knew it was a free two-week trial - but now I've read the pricing stuff and I really can't complain. Free if you're earning less than $1k/month. $10/month if you're over. 

Sweet.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Just saw this on Hugh's FB page - Amazing!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

jd_ruthers_85 said:


> This is so amazing. Wow. Are/will there by options to buy whatever this is outright? (As you can tell, I'm not a programmer, heh.) I already have too many subscription services as is, and I'd rather just purchase the whole thing.


^This^


----------



## abigaila (Apr 13, 2015)

This tool is AMAZING. It's what the KDP report should have been all along, and the creator is wonderfully responsive. Seriously, give it a shot.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

bobfrost said:


> It actually lets you set your own borrow rate in settings if you want to use something different than last month's rate.


Cool. I see that now. Thank you. (I shall now try second-guessing the giveaway from Amazon's rental pool...)


----------



## mgilmour (Apr 13, 2015)

Just setup this tool....it's brilliant!
I was getting so frustrated with the way that Amazon was displaying the numbers. Now all we need is for the tool to automatically incorporate the createspace sales


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

bobfrost said:


> I won't carry the weight of Hugh, but I'm a 5 figure author (with a number that that doesn't start with a 1), and I've been using the prototypes of this tool for months now while it was still secret and held among a closed group of authors.
> 
> This tool is indispensable. I can't even begin to explain how much so, but I'll try.
> 
> ...


To me, this is a far better pitch than attaching some celebrity name to a string of superlatives. 

The tool really is gobsmacking. And I love a pricing scheme that is generous to those starting off and affordable to those doing well. I haven't found a thing about this tool that I don't like.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a really great tool. It DOES have some problems though. Specifically with $.99 books.  Here's a sample of a few of my book sales:

Book 1: 3 sales at $.99 - - Total $1.40
Book 2: 2 sales at $.99 - - Total $1.05
Book 3: 1 sale at $.99 - -    Total $.70

None of these totals are correct... and they don't seem to be based on the same calculation error. I have no idea what is up with that.


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh man. I don't even have to click on the tab to see the $$ earned so far today numbers updating. It does it right there on the tab header. I've recently had to cut myself off of kdp refreshing every hour...this isn't cheating is it? I mean, I'm not actually clicking any buttons, so this is perfectly acceptable, right? I'm not back sliding. Right? Two more sales.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Briteka said:


> This is a really great tool. It DOES have some problems though. Specifically with $.99 books. Here's a sample of a few of my book sales:
> 
> Book 1: 3 sales at $.99 - - Total $1.40
> Book 2: 2 sales at $.99 - - Total $1.05
> ...


Actually, I think that's an Amazon issue. The sales earnings Amazon shows is always a little screwy. Old sales end up counted today when the money clears, returns happen, and the report itself lags a bit sometimes.

At the end of the day, it'll be more accurate . He's relying on what Amazon is telling you, this is displaying the money Amazon shows. That means it'll be a little off here and there, but should be pretty laser accurate at the end of the month.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2015)

Should I cry because I'm going to have to cough up $10 a month?

cough! cough! nope!


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Absolutely BRILLIANT!


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

bobfrost said:


> Actually, I think that's an Amazon issue. The sales earnings Amazon shows is always a little screwy. Old sales end up counted today when the money clears, returns happen, and the report itself lags a bit sometimes.
> 
> At the end of the day, it'll be more accurate . He's relying on what Amazon is telling you, this is displaying the money Amazon shows. That means it'll be a little off here and there, but should be pretty laser accurate at the end of the month.


It's correct now. Very weird.

Still, really cool tool!


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Briteka said:


> It's correct now. Very weird.
> 
> Still, really cool tool!


Yeah, like I said, it's stuck with Amazon's little quirks, and this is one of them. Sales hit sometimes before the money shows up on Amazon's site, and that means you have a bit of delay between the numbers. But, it all works out after a bit of time and in the meantime, it's pretty damn close to dead on.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

jd_ruthers_85 said:


> This is so amazing. Wow. Are/will there by options to buy whatever this is outright? (As you can tell, I'm not a programmer, heh.) I already have too many subscription services as is, and I'd rather just purchase the whole thing.


You know, I've talked with the creator about this before and he said he was considering a yearly-option in addition to a monthly one. I can understand why he wants to make it a subscription service - He has ongoing costs with this thing (running it, and also in terms of the time spent keeping it working and expanding upon it - remember that he's an author first, and a tool maker second). Personally, if he comes up with a 120$/year option (or especially if he offers a small discount for buying a year up-front), I'd do that in a heartbeat to avoid having to fuss with monthly spend .


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

bobfrost said:


> You know, I've talked with the creator about this before and he said he was considering a yearly-option in addition to a monthly one. He has ongoing costs with this thing (running it, and also in terms of the time spent keeping it working and expanding upon it - remember that he's an author first, and a tool maker second). Personally, if he comes up with a 120$/year option, I'd do that in a heartbeat to avoid having to fuss with monthly spend .


Yes, to this option. I hope he considers it. (Are you listening oh-brilliant one? )


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! Liam here. I'm the programmer behind Book Report. I am listening!

To address the two main concerns/confusions:

1. The reason it's a subscription instead of an outright buy is that there are ongoing costs for me. I have to pay for a server to proxy requests to Amazon, so that you can have richer data like pen names and (soon) publication dates. And second, it takes up my time to maintain and improve. Bugs are found, Amazon changes the way things work, I need to put in the hours so that Book Report keeps on working. So basically, if it wasn't a monthly subscription, eventually the project would be losing me money and I'd have to shut it down. Subscriptions make it sustainable. I'll consider adding a yearly subscription for $100 option.

2. The numbers don't always match up. Bob Frost explained this one fairly well. The tool works by grabbing your sales data from Amazon's servers. And Amazon doesn't make sure that sales show up at the same time as their royalties. Sometimes you'll have a sales and $0 royalties. Sometimes you have some royalties and no sales. It's all rather confusing. You don't really notice it when you're looking at their standard reports, because everything is so broad, but with the fine grained detail this tool shows you, you will notice discrepancies. Don't worry about them too much. Your data should make sense by the time it's a day or two old.

Just let me know if you've got any other questions! I'll be around to answer them.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

This is crack.  This is indie author crack.  They should just call it KDP Crack now and save time.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Hi Liam,

I read in your FAQs and privacy policy that the Amazon data isn't sent to your servers, but could you explain what data you access?  #1 on "Account Information" in your privacy policy states that you track via our KDP customer ID so what data is that and how long is that kept by you? And do you have access to data KDP makes available in our reports, or is that the data that won't hit your servers?

It seems like a great tool, but I'm worried about third-parties having that type of data. I'm a bit whacky, I don't even use apps that want to access to my Twitter followers, Facebook friends, etc. so this might not be for me, but just thought I would ask for more info on what you do with the data.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Ooh, pretty! I like.

Will someone please pass on my thanks to the developer, not only for the bookmarklet, but for his pricing policy. This minnow truly appreciates it.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Alan Petersen said:


> Hi Liam,
> 
> I read in your FAQs and privacy policy that the Amazon data isn't sent to your servers, but could you explain what data you access? #1 on "Account Information" in your privacy policy states that you track via our KDP customer ID so what data is that and how long is that kept by you? And do you have access to data KDP makes available in our reports, or is that the data that the data that won't hit your servers?
> 
> It seems like a great tool, but I'm worried about third-parties having that type of data. I'm a bit whacky, I don't even use apps that want to access to my Twitter followers, Facebook friends, etc. so this might not be for me, but just thought I would ask for more info on what you do with the data.


Hi Alan!

Your KDP Customer ID is just a bunch of random characters - mine is A1HGUDY8TUJMHK - and it identifies your KDP account. There's no way for me to use that ID for anything, I can't look up your books or your account information or anything of the sort. I need to collect it so that the program can sync a few things across devices. Without it, you'd need to pay a separate subscription fee if you want to use it on your iPad as well as your laptop. Assuming you're at the paid tier, of course.

Other than that, nothing about your KDP account is stored. None of the data from your reports - sales counts, titles, pen names, earnings - ever leaves your computer. The tool does tell the server whether you earned over $1000 last month, but that's a simple yes/no. No data is sent.

Worrying about third-parties is a really good thing to do, actually. I designed Book Report so that hopefully even the most privacy-minded authors can still use it comfortably. I really don't collect anything that isn't necessary for the app to function.

Hope that answers your questions!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Lyndawrites said:


> Ooh, pretty! I like.
> 
> Will someone please pass on my thanks to the developer, not only for the bookmarklet, but for his pricing policy. This minnow truly appreciates it.


Yeah not sure this guy knows what he's getting himself into. I installed and watched the magic not happen, but again that is my issue not the program as I haven't sold any books today hehe. It looks like I may be a free subscriber for quite some time LOL


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Yeah not sure this guy knows what he's getting himself into. I installed and watched the magic not happen, but again that is my issue not the program as I haven't sold any books today hehe. It looks like I may be a free subscriber for quite some time LOL


I'm happy to have people using the tool for free! I wouldn't want to charge someone who's just starting out, or hasn't hit it big yet. If Book Report is useful enough, and you put in the work, hopefully it'll help you get a $1000 month!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

BookReport said:


> I'm happy to have people using the tool for free! I wouldn't want to charge someone who's just starting out, or hasn't hit it big yet. If Book Report is useful enough, and you put in the work, hopefully it'll help you get a $1000 month!


Well the work is definitely being done, so IF that ever happens it will make two of us very happy indeed!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks awesome, Liam. Thank you!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

L.L. Akers said:


> Looks awesome, Liam. Thank you!


You're welcome! Hope you find it useful.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

This saves me shouting at my kids when they interrupt mommy's 'number' time (counting up KDP sales from various territories) Happy to pay $10 a month for less stress.

I'd just quit checking my sales stats once a day, and vowed to check them once a week instead. This makes me want to check them every hour all over again


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Whoa! This is great! Nicely done! Thank you...


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

D-to-the-C said:


> This saves me shouting at my kids when they interrupt mommy's 'number' time (counting up KDP sales from various territories) Happy to pay $10 a month for less stress.
> 
> I'd just quit checking my sales stats once a day, and vowed to check them once a week instead. This makes me want to check them every hour all over again


It actually checks for new sales every five minutes, if you just leave it open in a tab! I know I have it running basically 24/7.


----------



## jd_ruthers_85 (Mar 25, 2015)

BookReport said:


> Hey everyone! Liam here. I'm the programmer behind Book Report. I am listening!
> 
> To address the two main concerns/confusions:
> 
> ...


I would have no problems paying that yearly subscription, and I bet most won't, either. I couldn't find any details about how to purchase a subscription on your website, or are you still undecided about how to proceed with this?


----------



## nonbreaking space (Dec 11, 2014)

thanks so much for this, liam. it's fantastic.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

jd_ruthers_85 said:


> I would have no problems paying that yearly subscription, and I bet most won't, either. I couldn't find any details about how to purchase a subscription on your website, or are you still undecided about how to proceed with this?


Okay, I will look into adding that option. The subscriptions are fully functioning - but at this point they only happen within the app, not on the site. You can find the form on your settings page. It will also be very clear how to pay if your trial expires and you're earning more then $1000/month. I'll add a $100/year option within two weeks, so that will be an option for you before your trial is up.


----------



## jd_ruthers_85 (Mar 25, 2015)

BookReport said:


> Okay, I will look into adding that option. The subscriptions are fully functioning - but at this point they only happen within the app, not on the site. You can find the form on your settings page. It will also be very clear how to pay if your trial expires and you're earning more then $1000/month. I'll add a $100/year option within two weeks, so that will be an option for you before your trial is up.


LOL I was so mesmerized by all the pretty colors and numbers that I never got around to the Settings page.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

jd_ruthers_85 said:


> LOL I was so mesmerized by all the pretty colors and numbers that I never got around to the Settings page.


Haha. It's definitely a bit less dazzling than the other pages, but it's pretty functional! Setting your own estimated borrow rate is something a lot of people seem to like - so if you think the rate will drop, you can adjust all the estimates with ease.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

Hopefully one day you could add Google Play as well.  That place is a nightmare to figure out your earnings with the Excel reports and the foreign currencies.  

Just got the tool and loving it!  I'll definitely subscribe once my trial is up!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First reaction: This is great  . Useful and fun. What a lot of work someone has put in.

Second reaction: Hmm. Unlikely to be able to afford it, especially with the exchange rate  . Wonder what it will cost?  

Third reaction: Can it really be true that it's going to be FREE for those of us earning less than $1000 a month   (some of us are earning so little we could probably do the calculations on our fingers   )


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> First reaction: This is great . Useful and fun. What a lot of work someone has put in.
> 
> Second reaction: Hmm. Unlikely to be able to afford it, especially with the exchange rate . Wonder what it will cost?
> 
> Third reaction: Can it really be true that it's going to be FREE for those of us earning less than $1000 a month  (some of us are earning so little we could probably do the calculations on our fingers  )


Reaction while reading this post:







Glad you like it. Enjoy, and learn lots from your data!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

This part:  "Free for everyone for the first two weeks. See how much you can learn from your data.  Free for everyone earning less than $1000/month on KDP." is so incredibly gracious I almost wept. I'm hoping I don't qualify for the free spot and I won't mind paying if I don't. 
So impressed with this--all of this--my heart is thumping.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Donna White Glaser said:


> This part: "Free for everyone for the first two weeks. See how much you can learn from your data. Free for everyone earning less than $1000/month on KDP." is so incredibly gracious I almost wept. I'm hoping I don't qualify for the free spot and I won't mind paying if I don't.
> So impressed with this--all of this--my heart is thumping.


Thank you for your kind words! I really don't want to be in the business of taking advantage of writers. I want to help them succeed, and then share in a small portion of that success! That way, our goals are aligned. We both want you to make money with your writing. Just seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BookReport said:


> Thank you for your kind words! I really don't want to be in the business of taking advantage of writers. I want to help them succeed, and then share in a small portion of that success! That way, our goals are aligned. We both want you to make money with your writing. Just seemed like the right thing to do.


So your next project is to write a programme that increases our sales


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

GeneDoucette said:


> This is crack. This is indie author crack. They should just call it KDP Crack now and save time.


Once I'd mopped my G&T off the keyboard after reading this, I went and got it. Amazing!

One thing though and I appreciate it may just be me being thick, is it just tracking US sales when you first set it up? How do I see the other territory sales?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

CelinaGrace said:


> One thing though and I appreciate it may just be me being thick, is it just tracking US sales when you first set it up? How do I see the other territory sales?


It tracks all the stores at once. Converts the royalties into your currency of choice, combines them, and displays that number.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I wish it could be paid for via Paypal. I really hate using my CC. But it's not a big enough thing for me to not subscribe.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Donna White Glaser said:


> I wish it could be paid for via Paypal. I really hate using my CC. But it's not a big enough thing for me to not subscribe.


Yeah, I wondered this too. PayPal is so much easier. I've never heard of this one.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

I definitely hear what you guys are saying. I'll consider adding a Paypal option. But hear me out why I went the other way:

When you pay with Paypal, the person you pay gets to know who you are. Your real name, your real address, it's passed on to the seller. I don't want that information, and I know a lot of authors wouldn't be comfortable sending it to me. So I went with Stripe. They're just as trustworthy, just as secure, and all I see about you is your email address. You can use, and pay for, Book Report without ever giving me any of your private information, and I like it that way.


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

BookReport said:


> It tracks all the stores at once. Converts the royalties into your currency of choice, combines them, and displays that number.


Oh, I see - thanks. So presumably it converts currencies using that day's exchange rate? And (sorry if I'm asking too many questions) what time does it start tracking sales in 24 hours, i.e. which time zone?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Holy cow! This is awesome, Liam! Thank you!


(I could easily use up my daily quota of exclamation marks in this thread! )


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Any plans/methods to add D2D tracking compatibility? If I could get D2D and KDP in one spot with the same functionality, I'd pay a lot more than $10/month!


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

BookReport said:


> I definitely hear what you guys are saying. I'll consider adding a Paypal option. But hear me out why I went the other way:
> 
> When you pay with Paypal, the person you pay gets to know who you are. Your real name, your real address, it's passed on to the seller. I don't want that information, and I know a lot of authors wouldn't be comfortable sending it to me. So I went with Stripe. They're just as trustworthy, just as secure, and all I see about you is your email address. You can use, and pay for, Book Report without ever giving me any of your private information, and I like it that way.


^^^ This right here is huge. That was one of my primary concerns when I first talked with bookreport about this tool back when it was still just a prototype. It needs to have privacy at its core. We're authors and many of us are using pennames etc. Paypal can be set up in a private way, but most people just have it set up where it sends over your home address and full name when you hit purchase. That's not really private .

The way he has things set up, that's not an issue. Your sales data never leaves your computer, and your name/address are totally secret. Privacy is paramount.


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

I. LOVE. THIS.


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

NoahPorter said:


> Any plans/methods to add D2D tracking compatibility? If I could get D2D and KDP in one spot with the same functionality, I'd pay a lot more than $10/month!


^^^THIS! (getting greedy now but throw in Google Play and you've basically got me signed up for life  )


----------



## cbaku (Jan 2, 2015)

It's a beautiful thing. I hope to have to pay for it sometime this year.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

BookReport said:


> When you pay with Paypal, the person you pay gets to know who you are. Your real name, your real address, it's passed on to the seller. I don't want that information, and I know a lot of authors wouldn't be comfortable sending it to me. So I went with Stripe. They're just as trustworthy, just as secure, and all I see about you is your email address. You can use, and pay for, Book Report without ever giving me any of your private information, and I like it that way.


Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## SnarkyMommy (Aug 14, 2014)

ZOMG.

I just showed this to my husband and he smiled and said, "You can only look at this at night. AFTER you write all day."


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Okay, I'm semi-techy and I can't figure out how to install this. I have IE 11, maybe that is the problem? I have Google Chrome too, but I couldn't figure it out there either. I hate when I can't figure things out.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jill James said:


> Okay, I'm semi-techy and I can't figure out how to install this. I have IE 11, maybe that is the problem? I have Google Chrome too, but I couldn't figure it out there either. I hate when I can't figure things out.


Which part are you stuck at? Do you have your bookmarks bar - or favorites bar - showing? Did you click and drag the button to the bar? It should work fine on IE 11.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Quick question, anyone know how to install this on iPad/iPhone? Can't drag & drop button


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Which part are you stuck at? Do you have your bookmarks bar - or favorites bar - showing? Did you click and drag the button to the bar? It should work fine on IE 11.


This is why I said semi-techy. I got it to work on Google Chrome. Awesome tool. Thanks so much.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

CelinaGrace said:


> Oh, I see - thanks. So presumably it converts currencies using that day's exchange rate? And (sorry if I'm asking too many questions) what time does it start tracking sales in 24 hours, i.e. which time zone?


I really don't mind the questions! I'm just glad people are finding it useful/interesting.

The tool uses a recent exchange rate. I plan on implementing a daily exchange rate update, but right now I'm doing that part by hand. Things are never going to be totally accurate here, so I'm settling for an estimate.

As for the time zone... I'm not actually sure. It uses the same data source as the normal Sales Dashboard, so things should match up that way. I believe the sales might land on the day they were purchased during, according to the buyer's time zone? I don't know for sure - Amazon isn't very clear about these things.



KaiW said:


> Quick question, anyone know how to install this on iPad/iPhone? Can't drag & drop button


I plan on writing up a tutorial about how to install on various mobile devices. It's doable, but a bit of a hassle. What browser do you use on your iPad?



Jill James said:


> This is why I said semi-techy. I got it to work on Google Chrome. Awesome tool. Thanks so much.


Glad you figured it out. Enjoy learning from your data!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Awesome tool, thank you so much


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

KaiW said:


> Quick question, anyone know how to install this on iPad/iPhone? Can't drag & drop button


The easiest way is if you have a macbook. Just make the bookmark on the macbook and it'll automatically be in safari on the iPad as long as you have it logged into the same keychain etc.

Or, just use chrome. You can get bookmarks to carry from a logged-in google chrome account to an iPad .

OR, if you want to do it purely on the iphone/ipad, here's what you do: First, you need to COPY a link. Here's the link, just highlight this and hold a finger over it until it lets you "copy":

javascriptfunction()%7B%24('body').css('display'%2C'none')%3Bdocument.body.appendChild(document.createElement('script')).src%3D'https%3A%2F%2Fwww.getbookreport.com%2Fscripts%2Freport.js'%3B%7D)()%3B

You need to copy the whole thing.

Now, Go bookmark something else, like www.google.com or something. Now go into bookmarks and hit the edit button. Finally, edit the bookmark with the exact bookmarklet link. Delete the link in the bookmark, then hold on the area and PASTE the link you copied in there. Finally, change the name of the bookmark to "thebookreport" or whatever.

That's the quick and dirty way to do it.


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my God, I love it. Somehow it's less discouraging than looking at the KDP dashboard. It's pretty and full of hope and uses the word "Bestsellers." 

Thank you! I hope I have to cough up $10 sometime this year!


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

I am bookmarking until I publish my second child.  No way do I need any derivative of KDP crack added to my world at this early stage.  Grin.

Thank you Liam!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

bobfrost said:


> The easiest way is if you have a macbook. Just make the bookmark on the macbook and it'll automatically be in safari on the iPad as long as you have it logged into the same keychain etc.
> 
> Or, just use chrome. You can get bookmarks to carry from a logged-in google chrome account to an iPad .
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing this up, Bob!


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, at first, I went to look at March and it didn't add up right with my records, but then I discovered you're pulling from all markets, not just the USA. 

So now I can say: 

OMG, this is SO impressive!!! I'm already hooked. I love it. And yes, I'd pay the $10 fee quite happily. Fantastic stuff. Thank you a million times over for taking all the time to do this. Take a bow.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Thanks for writing this up, Bob!


Got it thanks! One thing I notice is if I set it by author it only seems to track about 80% of my stuff, whereas if I set it by book it gets them all - why would this be. If perhaps I've recently unpublished something itr have 2 diff Asins for same book in diff territories, does that cause confusion?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

KaiW said:


> Got it thanks! One thing I notice is if I set it by author it only seems to track about 80% of my stuff, whereas if I set it by book it gets them all - why would this be. If perhaps I've recently unpublished something itr have 2 diff Asins for same book in diff territories, does that cause confusion?


This is a bit of a technical limitation. Amazon doesn't make the author of an ASIN particularly easy to acquire, so I have to send requests through a proxy server to get them. The upshot is this: If a book isn't live on Amazon, there's no way for me to tell who the author is. So if you're organizing by authors, you're only going to see the books that are live.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Makes perfect sense, thanks so much. Would love a yearly sub option if possible too, amazing stuff


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Pelagios said:


> Can you clarify what you meant in an earlier post when you said your servers proxy the requests to Amazon? Doesn't that mean that our data is passing through your machines, even if you (claim you) are not storing it? Bit paranoid.


Sure. I don't blame you for being paranoid. Here's a breakdown.

Basically, there are two types of data that the tool uses:

*1. Data from KDP.* This includes all of your sales data, your borrows, your royalties, the titles of your books. Book Report can grab all of this information from your computer, so it never needs to touch our servers.

*2. Data from the Amazon store.* This is the information that _isn't_ available on the normal KDP reports, therefore information that Book Report can't grab on it's own. Pen names, publication dates, and page count. So Book Report sends a list of your ASINs to a server, that server asks Amazon for the data, and sends that data back to your computer. This is what I refer to as the "proxy server". It doesn't store your ASINs, and your request isn't marked with your ID, so I couldn't trace them back to you even if I wanted to.

So that's how all the data is sent around by Book Report. It does take a certain level of trust to use any tool like this. I recommend taking a look at the Privacy Policy, if you haven't already. https://www.getbookreport.com/privacy

Let me know if there's anything else I can do to make you feel more secure!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Great tool, but there is one teensy weensy problem for those in leading time zones (such as Australia). Today's sales will usually be zero (except for the odd borrow) because we live in the world of tomorrow. Of course, we could just use the historical yesterday's sales page which displays today's sales.

Regardless, it's a bonza tool mate.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> Great tool, but there is one teensy weensy problem for those in leading time zones (such as Australia). Today's sales will usually be zero (except for the odd borrow) because we live in the world of tomorrow. Of course, we could just use the historical yesterday's sales page which displays today's sales.
> 
> Regardless, it's a bonza tool mate.


Hm. That's an interesting bug. When you visit the regular Sales Dashboard, do you see the same thing? Like, the right most red-and-blue points on the chart are right next to zero?



Pelagios said:


> Good answer, thanks.


No problem! I really did build Book Report with privacy in mind, so I don't mind being totally transparent about it. Proxy servers seemed like a worthy trade-off for the extra data they can provide.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

This right here? This is why the indie movement is awesome. Thank you, Liam!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Hm. That's an interesting bug. When you visit the regular Sales Dashboard, do you see the same thing? Like, the right most red-and-blue points on the chart are right next to zero?


I'm another Aussie. You're correct, the right-most point on the KDP dash always shows 0 sales for us. It's the 14th here today, 9AM. On the dashboard, I see the 12th as showing a full day's worth of sales, the 13th is down by comparison but that's because the 13th hasn't finished in Amazonland, and the 14th is 0 and will stay that way all day today. As an Aussie, I'm used to this and fine with it. The Apple dash is the same. Kobo is the only one who use my local date/time on their dash.

The Book Report "Today" tab shows 0 and always will for us, so that page is just not one we will bother with. I LOVE the rest of it though, especially the comparison tab. Thank you so much!


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

This is amazing. I'm stunned to find out that I've cracked the $1000 club just this month, thanks to this tool. Thank you.


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

Add my "awesome tool" kudos to your list.

Question:  What happens when you are on the cusp of the $1,000/month? For example, if I made $900.00 last month I would get the tool for free, but if I made $1,050 this month, would I suddenly be invoiced? Receive an on-line notice from month-to-month as to whether I am required to pay?

I am cuspy right now and did not see any payment info. Is that because only those who made over $1,000 got payment information re: credit cards, etc.? I have one book that falls in this category, but my WIP will publish this summer and if I am hoping it will put me permanently over that threshold. If that happens, do I suddenly get an on-line bill and offer for yearly discount?

My apologies in advance if these questions have already been answered. I went through the thread quickly and didn't see this addressed. Thanks!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love this. Simply love this. Thank you so much, Liam!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I love great data visualizations and Book Report definitely qualifies as a wonderful data visualizer.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

MySky said:


> Add my "awesome tool" kudos to your list.
> 
> Question: What happens when you are on the cusp of the $1,000/month? For example, if I made $900.00 last month I would get the tool for free, but if I made $1,050 this month, would I suddenly be invoiced? Receive an on-line notice from month-to-month as to whether I am required to pay?
> 
> ...


A few people seem a bit confused by payments, so I'll lay it out.

So, first, how exactly does it choose whether you need to pay or not. If, during the last full calendar month, you earned more then $1000 USD, you need to sign up for a $10/month subscription once your free trial expires. It will be very clear when this happens - when you start to program, it will just bring you to a page telling you it's time to subscribe. There's a big button on that page, which leads to a credit card form, and once you've submitted your details, you will be charged $10 every month automatically. You'll be emailed a receipt for your records.

If your earnings dip back under $1000/month, your subscription will be automatically cancelled. You can also cancel at any time by emailing/messaging me.

On the settings page, you can see your "Subscription Level" - either free or paid. That tells if you'll be asked to pay once your trial is complete.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks so much! This is my first month I would be eligible for the free reporting tool. Great timing - but I will gladly pay the $10 (fingers crossed it will be necessary) from here on out! Judging by this thread you have quite the fan club already.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd like to add a feature request. I have no idea if this is possible, but it would be great if the program could store past sales data on our computers and access that data so that we could see more than 90 days worth of graphs. 

Obviously this would only work from the date we installed Book Report, but it would be a great way to combine this and our sales tracking programs. That way everything is under one program.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Liam, this is amazing! I'm in love with it.

I will add another voice in wishing for Paypal though - I hardly ever use a credit card and tend to funnel the money I receive from book cover work directly into anything writing related.

Aside from that, I'm just so impressed and can hardly believe that Amazon reports weren't built with this sort of functionality and ease.

And it's pretty to look at too!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Briteka said:


> I'd like to add a feature request. I have no idea if this is possible, but it would be great if the program could store past sales data on our computers and access that data so that we could see more than 90 days worth of graphs.
> 
> Obviously this would only work from the date we installed Book Report, but it would be a great way to combine this and our sales tracking programs. That way everything is under one program.


This is actually already how it works. So feature request: Granted! The first day you use it, it learns about your previous 90 days. And it never forgets them!



Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Liam, this is amazing! I'm in love with it.
> 
> I will add another voice in wishing for Paypal though - I hardly ever use a credit card and tend to funnel the money I receive from book cover work directly into anything writing related.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for letting me know you'd prefer paypal. There seems to be a substantial number of you. I'll try to get something in the works before your free trials expire in two weeks.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

BookReport said:


> This is actually already how it works. So feature request: Granted! The first day you use it, it learns about your previous 90 days. And it never forgets them!


Oh that is just amazing. Awesome!


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

OMG this is freaking AMAZING! 

Thank you! Glad to pay!

ETA: Just thinking out loud that if this data could be anonymized and uploaded, it could really be useful for Author Earnings reporting and give a really good picture of what kind of money indies are making.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

This is fantastic. Thank you for being so generous with your tool!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Dear Señor Bookreport,

This is wonderful. Thanks!

Some feature requests:

Could there be an option for a 30 day report? I see yesterday, last week, last fortnight, etc, but I usually use 30 days and I'm a creature of habit.

And... I can't remember the other ones, so they must not have been important enough.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Endi Webb said:


> Dear Senor Bookreport,
> 
> This is wonderful. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Yes, that would be very easy to add. I will do that. Expect to see it added within a couple of days. For now, you could get that to happen with the Custom date pickers, but that's a bit of a hassle.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

An amazing tool.  Only wish I had sales so I can see all the pretty colors others have mentioned.


----------



## jd_ruthers_85 (Mar 25, 2015)

BookReport said:


> Okay, thanks for letting me know you'd prefer paypal. There seems to be a substantial number of you. I'll try to get something in the works before your free trials expire in two weeks.


Add me to the list of those who prefer Paypal. Thanks.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

I am in love with this tool.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

jd_ruthers_85 said:


> Add me to the list of those who prefer Paypal. Thanks.


I've been looking at the paypal documentation, and it's a lot harder to work with than Stripe. But hey, I'm sure I can figure it out. I've got two weeks until the free trials are complete.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> This right here? This is why the indie movement is awesome. Thank you, Liam!


Agreed. Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Hugh Howey said:


> Agreed. Brings a tear to my eye.


I honestly can't believe how amazing this whole experience has been. Everyone has been so incredibly kind and receptive. I'm getting thank you emails, feature requests, and every bug report has been completely understanding. I was nervous when I woke up this morning. Now I'm on top of the world.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

BookReport said:


> I've been looking at the paypal documentation, and it's a lot harder to work with than Stripe. But hey, I'm sure I can figure it out. I've got two weeks until the free trials are complete.


When you get Paypal sorted, I would suggest adding a "Donate" button through them. I'm sure that there will be grateful folks out there who wouldn't mind kicking in a few bucks even though they haven't reached the subscription threshold.


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

ARGH.  I succumbed to a new addiction: and it's as amazing as everyone is saying.  

Very big thank you, Liam!  Truly.


----------



## indiejane (Apr 18, 2014)

Did you guys hear that....? Mind blown. 

Cue slow clap...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I just got this and have to say it's looking pretty great. I wish there was something similar for all the retailers. And add me to the number who would appreciate a PayPal option, if possible.


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, it works. I actually sold a book .


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Carol (was Dara) said:


> Ok, I just got this and have to say it's looking pretty great. I wish there was something similar for all the retailers. And add me to the number who would appreciate a PayPal option, if possible.


I will. Adding paypal support is making its way to the top of my list of things to do.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a fantastic tool. I probably wouldn't use it because I have a fairly complex spreadsheet already with all my data in it. If I did use it, there are a couple of concerns I'd have. Firstly, the date thing. Because I'm in Australia it's showing today's data for the 14th not the 13th. No big deal though. 

The other thing is the exchange rate. The Australian dollar can have some pretty crazy fluctuations against $US during the month. At the moment, I use really conservative exchange rates because I don't want any nasty surprises come payment time. I could imagine that using a daily rate would make numbers jump all over the place. 

The best thing I've learnt so far -- I spelt my name differently between books! Darn surnames with apostrophes.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

kathrynoh said:


> It's a fantastic tool. I probably wouldn't use it because I have a fairly complex spreadsheet already with all my data in it. If I did use it, there are a couple of concerns I'd have. Firstly, the date thing. Because I'm in Australia it's showing today's data for the 14th not the 13th. No big deal though.
> 
> The other thing is the exchange rate. The Australian dollar can have some pretty crazy fluctuations against $US during the month. At the moment, I use really conservative exchange rates because I don't want any nasty surprises come payment time. I could imagine that using a daily rate would make numbers jump all over the place.
> 
> The best thing I've learnt so far -- I spelt my name differently between books! Darn surnames with apostrophes.


Thank you for the feedback! It's definitely hard to compete with a custom-built spreadsheet that does everything just the way you like it. And the lack of a functioning Today tab is definitely a hit - I suppose that also ruins the running tally in the page title. I could add an option to choose your time zone, if that would help.

Interesting comments about exchange rates, too. I live in Canada, and our dollar is pretty similar to the AUD I believe. Lots of ups and downs recently. Right now the tool works by combining all the royalty numbers into USD using a recent rate, and then converts them into your choice of currency on the settings page. If I added another option there - Custom - and just let you put in whatever USD to AUD rate you'd like, would that be useful to you?

Just fielding possible solutions. Obviously I'd love for Book Report to work well for everyone who wants to use it!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> Great tool, but there is one teensy weensy problem for those in leading time zones (such as Australia). Today's sales will usually be zero (except for the odd borrow) because we live in the world of tomorrow. Of course, we could just use the historical yesterday's sales page which displays today's sales.
> 
> Regardless, it's a bonza tool mate.


This.

The KDP graph always shows close to zero on the current day as well, but that doesn't matter because you just look at the previous day. With this program, not so much. I'm also wondering why my today's "bestsellers" include books that I've never sold a copy of on Amazon (I think this is related to the time zone problem).

And also, I'd be interested in different currency options.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

jd_ruthers_85 said:


> Add me to the list of those who prefer Paypal. Thanks.


Me, too. Mucho prefer paypal.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I adore this, and will happily pony up once the free trial is over. 

Although if you ever port this over to Google Play, I know that I and a whole lot of other people will be eternally grateful! Their sales reports are the WORST.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

A thought on the "Australia" issue:

On the computer you're running BOOK REPORT, try this - Set your computer's clock BACK 14 hours (including going back 1 day if the 14 hours takes you back a day).

That, I believe, will fix your issue.

Now, that brings up an interesting potential fix. Somewhere in Amazon's KDP code they must be checking what your "system" date is in order to display sales accordingly. This is how you can "see the future" (if you set your date to tomorrow when it is evening, you can see borrows from tomorrow that came in after Amazon's cut-off time for borrows every night). 

I betcha you could set up the book report to get around having to change the clock, forcing it to feed Amazon false date information so it would give YESTERDAYS results for our aussie pals .

Anyway, any Australian want to test this? Set your clock back 14 hours (and date accordingly), and lets see how things go!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

I came across a problem this morning with my virus checker. It checks to see if there are any unwanted programs running in my system. It runs overnight, every night. It came up with 52 PUP's this morning. Many of them registry key issues and changes to browsers. I'm presuming these 52 items are the Book Report. I set it to ignore these today, but tomorrow I will either have to accept them or reject them.

This might be an issue for others hence mentioning the problem.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Just want to say that it might be a good idea, but I'm not touching my computer's clock, because it screws up everything else I do on my my computer.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> Just want to say that it might be a good idea, but I'm not touching my computer's clock, because it screws up everything else I do on my my computer.


Just chiming in to say that I'm adding a fix for Australians now. There will be a new setting to move everything back a day. I'll push it tonight, or I suppose this afternoon for you.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm adding a fix for Australians now. There will be a new setting to move everything back a day. I'll push it tonight, or I suppose this afternoon for you.


But it's not *just* the Australians and it's not a simple fix, imo. Because if you're in the UK, the day ticks over about halfway through, so they have our problem as well, but only half of it.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> But it's not *just* the Australians and it's not a simple fix, imo. Because if you're in the UK, the day ticks over about halfway through, so they have our problem as well, but only half of it.


Yes, sorry. I should have been more clear. I'm adding an option that will switch your "today" report to one day earlier than your computer's current date. This will be useful for more than just Australians, of course, it's just that people from Australia have been most vocal about the issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> But it's not *just* the Australians and it's not a simple fix, imo. Because if you're in the UK, the day ticks over about halfway through, so they have our problem as well, but only half of it.


... and I'm in Spain but my account is UK, and my laptop could be on UK time or Spanish time.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TobiasRoote said:


> ... and I'm in Spain but my account is UK, and my laptop could be on UK time or Spanish time.


And this is why it'll just be an option. The tool won't try to figure out if you should use the option or not, it'll just give you the ability.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

This was a "shut up and take my money" moment for me. Well done! Well done indeed! Thank you for the work of development on this and if you get a donate button up too I will gladly help put towards future updates over and above my $10 a month.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

BookReport said:


> And this is why it'll just be an option. The tool won't try to figure out if you should use the option or not, it'll just give you the ability.


Love it. I'm sure there are plenty of overseas authors who will really appreciate having a proper display of -today's- sales.


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

Good Job. As a retired programmer I can tell you that you have hit the sweet spot. Fast, Reliable, Inexpensive. The interface is very intuitive, easily understandable while meeting most people's needs. The proxy server solution sounds like the best choice considering the situation. As you well know, nothing on the web is fully secure but it appears you've done the best you can considering Amazon's limitations. 

Your willingness to listen to your customers is going to serve you well. Thank you. You have created something valuable for a lot of people. Again, good job.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> Great tool, but there is one teensy weensy problem for those in leading time zones (such as Australia). Today's sales will usually be zero (except for the odd borrow) because we live in the world of tomorrow. Of course, we could just use the historical yesterday's sales page which displays today's sales.
> 
> Regardless, it's a bonza tool mate.


Alright, this issue now has a solution in place. If you're in a leading time zone, and you'd like your "Today" data to be for one day earlier than the current date on your computer, head over to the settings page. If you change the *Move today back one day:* to *Yes*, you will be able to watch your sales roll in live on the Today tab.

Hope that helps some people!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

BookReport said:


> Alright, this issue now has a solution in place. If you're in a leading time zone, and you'd like your "Today" data to be for one day earlier than the current date on your computer, head over to the settings page. If you change the *Move today back one day:* to *Yes*, you will be able to watch your sales roll in live on the Today tab.
> 
> Hope that helps some people!


Nice. Well worth a double Bonza, and I'll throw in a strewth as well.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> Nice. Well worth a double Bonza, and I'll throw in a strewth as well.


I'll assume that means something nice. Sorry for not realizing there would be a bug for you guys in the first place!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

BookReport said:


> Alright, this issue now has a solution in place. If you're in a leading time zone, and you'd like your "Today" data to be for one day earlier than the current date on your computer, head over to the settings page. If you change the *Move today back one day:* to *Yes*, you will be able to watch your sales roll in live on the Today tab.
> 
> Hope that helps some people!


WoW! How cool is that, it serves to give me yesterday's total on demand too. (Yeah! I know its an option just wanted too say WOW  )

One thing. If you leave the browser running overnight (I do) and look up the month so far it slips to the 2nd April - 14th. Since I refreshed the page and pressed the button again the problem's gone away.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Liam, go to bed.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TobiasRoote said:


> WoW! How cool is that, it serves to give me yesterday's total on demand too.
> 
> One thing. If you leave the browser running overnight (I do) and look up the month so far it slips to the 2nd April - 14th. Since I refreshed the page and pressed the button again the problem's gone away.


Oh, you're right. That's a bug. I'll get to fixing it soon.



L.L. Akers said:


> Liam, go to bed.


But I just pushed some new code to the tool and what if it breaks everything while I'm sleeping! Alright, I'll admit that's a silly excuse. But I'm on the west coast anyway, it's only 11.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Only 11? Well in that case...keep going!

I'll add my voice in that it would be super-duper to pay extra for ''wide reporting' in the future. Such as B&N, GooglePlay, etc... 

And, hoping for PayPal too.


----------



## M.B. Ryther (Jan 11, 2011)

Absolutely blown away by this! Simple, powerful, and idiot-proof. Highly, highly recommend!


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know what's best - the tool or your responsiveness here. (Okay, it's the tool, but only because it has some seriously sexy graphs)



L.L. Akers said:


> I'll add my voice in that it would be super-duper to pay extra for ''wide reporting' in the future. Such as B&N, GooglePlay, etc...


This. So much this. I know it would require a whole new round of coding so not exactly an easy update, but please, please consider this in the future. The hours of work it would save me every month would be ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

L.L. Akers said:


> I'll add my voice in that it would be super-duper to pay extra for ''wide reporting' in the future. Such as B&N, GooglePlay, etc...


Actually, don't - it will seriously screw around with my procrastination timetable - I would have to start writing much, much earlier.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

M.B. Ryther said:


> idiot-proof


No fair! I need more time...


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Huldra said:


> I don't know what's best - the tool or your responsiveness here. (Okay, it's the tool, but only because it has some seriously sexy graphs)
> 
> This. So much this. I know it would require a whole new round of coding so not exactly an easy update, but please, please consider this in the future. The hours of work it would save me every month would be ridiculous.


Thank you! Using a program like this is all about trust. You need to trust me to keep your data private, to keep everything working, and of course to process your credit card payments! I figure what better way to build trust than talking with everyone, answering questions, and being open about how the program works? I've got nothing to hide, and I believe in the quality of my work. So I'm happy to be responsive!

At some point, you'll get a little notification in Book Report about a survey. On that survey, there will be a question about which other platforms you publish on. When you see that, you'll know that I'm trying to figure out which platforms to expand to.


----------



## Holland d&#039;Haas (Mar 11, 2015)

All this talk about circles and numbers and colors is inspiring me to work quicker just to see what this little gem looks like. Plenty of hype to go around.


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Thank you! Using a program like this is all about trust. You need to trust me to keep your data private, to keep everything working, and of course to process your credit card payments! I figure what better way to build trust than talking with everyone, answering questions, and being open about how the program works? I've got nothing to hide, and I believe in the quality of my work. So I'm happy to be responsive!
> 
> At some point, you'll get a little notification in Book Report about a survey. On that survey, there will be a question about which other platforms you publish on. When you see that, you'll know that I'm trying to figure out which platforms to expand to.


You just made my day with that survey comment! Granted, it's going to consist of editing, so it wasn't super competitive, but still!

Everyone who tries to sell something to the indie community should seriously look at this thread as a case study. Well done.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome tool, thanks so much! I'm not at the point of needing the subscription yet, but I'll be sharing this around.

Couple of suggestions of things to add, I'd love to be able to sort by series instead of just pen name. I can sort of do it by choosing each individual book though, so not a big hassle, just a thought. Also, in the earnings by book report, there's no labels to show which book is which. I can sort of guess by looking at the graph below it, but it would get harder for similar earners.

They're just minor improvements though, and it's totally awesome as it is. I'll still keep my individual spreadsheets, but this is going to be so fun to watch throughout the day!


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Another cheeky program request if poss  . Is there anyway of feeding the app our KDP monthly XL reports from previous months/years so we could keep a Zon 'life sales' tally?
Prob a lot to ask I know but ...
Thanks again, this thing is truly awesome.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I. AM. IN. LOVE!

all caps; yes, I'm shouting with glee. 

one q: is the 1000 per month USD? no biggie, as I would def subscribe anyway, but just wondering.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Am I missing a way to export the information? All I've been doing is staking screenshots.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

One thing I noticed this morning. One book had a sale, but zero money, so it took me a minute to realize it was because it was returned. Just wanted to pass that along in case it happens to others. 

I do wish there wasn't a lag in reports. This morning the total given at the top of the page does not come close to equaling the detail breakdown which does make it confusing. But I don't want to complain. It's a great tool.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Aside from that, I'm just so impressed and can hardly believe that Amazon reports weren't built with this sort of functionality and ease.
> 
> And it's pretty to look at too!


Ssh . Don't tell Amazon or they will be offering to buy Book Report


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

MH Sargent said:


> One thing I noticed this morning. One book had a sale, but zero money, so it took me a minute to realize it was because it was returned. Just wanted to pass that along in case it happens to others.


Me, I have the problem the other way. I have it showing sales revenue for 4 books, but it's only showing 1 sale.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is probably a dumb question, but I have a capped service and have to watch that I don't go over my allotted GBs per month. If I leave Book Report running does it chew up a lot of mbs (like Skype can do   ) ?


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Liam, all I can say is bravo. Amazing job. I'm already addicted!


----------



## altyler (Aug 12, 2014)

TobiasRoote said:


> Me, I have the problem the other way. I have it showing sales revenue for 4 books, but it's only showing 1 sale.


I saw this yesterday, but I did a quick audit on the last few days and realized it was because the unit sales showed up the day before the funds did--i.e., the sale happened one day, but it looks like the payment didn't clear until another day. My totals shown in Book Report were accurate when accounting for this.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

altyler said:


> I saw this yesterday, but I did a quick audit on the last few days and realized it was because the unit sales showed up the day before the funds did--i.e., the sale happened one day, but it looks like the payment didn't clear until another day. My totals shown in Book Report were accurate when accounting for this.


I have found the same thing. I sold X books yesterday and got paid for X-1 of them. Today, the $ for that last book is showing up in my total even though the sale for the book is not. It looks like a "this is what Amazon's data is saying" sort of problem.


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow it's stunning! I'm super impressed.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

RinG said:


> Also, in the earnings by book report, there's no labels to show which book is which. I can sort of guess by looking at the graph below it, but it would get harder for similar earners.


Actually, if you cover a mouse over the top of the pie graph, it shows you what book is each piece of the pie.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

And yes, discrepancy between sales and actual money Amazon reports is absolutely on Amazon's end. It used to annoy me when I'd compare the money Amazon said I made today against the sales I made.

There is some delay between a sale occurring and Amazon claiming you earned the income. It sorts itself out, so if you look at a previous day it'll be pretty much spot on in my experience. 

This annoyed me long before I started using a bookreport prototype .


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Best. Tool. Ever. 

I don't know or understand all the technicalities, but with this brilliant tool, I don't have to. I can see my sales in "real" time. It is not only visually appealing, but serves as a motivational tool. I want to see more colors in the rainbow on my graph. I like being able to compare sales data. I love that I don't have to spend any time on my dashboard counting dots and hoping that I won't lose count, as often happens. 

I will gladly pay for this tool! Thank you for this! And, thank you for being so receptive to suggestions and requests. Off to write, so I'll have to pay $10.00 per month.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! This is great!
Thanks for providing this. I'm in the camp that would gladly contribute if you put up a "Donate" button.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

**********


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but I have a capped service and have to watch that I don't go over my allotted GBs per month. If I leave Book Report running does it chew up a lot of mbs (like Skype can do  ) ?


Not a dumb question at all! It depends on how many books you have published. I did some quick math, and if you leave it running 12 hours a day and you have ~250 titles published, it will take up around 1 GB in a month. So hopefully that's light-weight enough for you!



RinG said:


> Awesome tool, thanks so much! I'm not at the point of needing the subscription yet, but I'll be sharing this around.
> 
> Couple of suggestions of things to add, I'd love to be able to sort by series instead of just pen name. I can sort of do it by choosing each individual book though, so not a big hassle, just a thought. Also, in the earnings by book report, there's no labels to show which book is which. I can sort of guess by looking at the graph below it, but it would get harder for similar earners.
> 
> They're just minor improvements though, and it's totally awesome as it is. I'll still keep my individual spreadsheets, but this is going to be so fun to watch throughout the day!


Sorting by series makes sense. I'll add that to my list.

As for labels - which part of the report are you talking about? The pie chart does have labels, if you hover over the segments. But on the compare report things are a bit more vague.



KaiW said:


> Another cheeky program request if poss . Is there anyway of feeding the app our KDP monthly XL reports from previous months/years so we could keep a Zon 'life sales' tally?
> Prob a lot to ask I know but ...
> Thanks again, this thing is truly awesome.


I will be looking into this. I've got to gauge how much work it would be, and how awesome the result would be, before I can commit to anything. Also, the more times I hear a request the more likely I am to do it.



theaatkinson said:


> I. AM. IN. LOVE!
> 
> all caps; yes, I'm shouting with glee.
> 
> one q: is the 1000 per month USD? no biggie, as I would def subscribe anyway, but just wondering.


Glad you like it! And yes, the $1000/month line is in USD. It also assumes borrows will stay the same, if it's calculated for a month that we don't know the official rate for yet.



Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Am I missing a way to export the information? All I've been doing is staking screenshots.


You're not missing it, it is missing at this point. The tables at the bottom are copy-pasteable into spreadsheets, but I know some people would like more complicated exports than that. I'm not really a spreadsheet guy, so if anyone has an idea for how they'd like the export data to be laid out, let me know!



Will C. Brown said:


> Wow! This is great!
> Thanks for providing this. I'm in the camp that would gladly contribute if you put up a "Donate" button.


Thank you for the offer, but I won't be adding a donate button. If you aren't earning more than $1000/month, then you spend that "donation" money on covers and editing and promotion, alright?



Phoenix Sullivan said:


> I set this up for my personal account and the Steel Magnolia one. The "bestseller" list on the homepage of my personal account isn't displaying my actual best selling title (best in terms of paid sales, freebie DLs and money -- no matter how you slice the figures), while it _is_ displaying my worst selling one. And it's also displaying 2 multi-author box sets that were unpubbed in 2013 -- one of which doesn't have any author name attached -- not even mine -- that appears in the figures for the last 90 days. I'm not sure what numbers it's scraping there?
> 
> The SMP account isn't displaying similar unpubbed boxes -- 1 of which was unpubbed just last month (so should be in the 90-day history) and is in the Top 3 of our all-time bestsellers. So the data-scrape doesn't seem consistent between the accounts  Of course, there are ~30 authors historically represented in my personal account and nearly 100 in the SMP account (because of our anthologies and multi-author boxes), so maybe there's a choke point? (Our accounts are always good for stress-testing software!)
> 
> ...


The Bestselling Books section gets wonky when you're looking at a time period where you had less than 6 books making sales - not sure if that's what was happening in your case, just thought I'd mention it.

Unpublished books will remain in Book Report forever, assuming they made a sale or borrow before the unpublishing. They won't display anywhere though, unless they've had sales. If you switch to "By Book" selection on the settings tab, can you find some of the missing books?

The tool works from the same data source as Amazon's normal Sales Dashboard, so the numbers should align between the two.

There might be a bug related to books with multiple pen names - I've had a few reports. I'll be looking into this.

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Aw99 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the great tool. One thing I would suggest is adding an option to view a monthly sales estimation based on one's current month to date sales. (Current Month to Date Sales /  Current Day of the Month) X Total Days in Month. I think you could also do this for the year as well. Another suggestion would be to add separate fields for a person to add their month to date sales from other channels like Creatspace, Google, Draft2Digital etc. so that those sales could be annualized in the total monthly sales estimation. The idea would be that a person could have a continuous idea of what their total sales will be for the month based on what they have already sold.Thanks again.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Coo - fab! Thank you so much!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

lilywhite said:


> This is the kind of giving back to the community that makes me so proud to be an indie writer.
> 
> *wipes tear*


^^ this^^ 
As the hymn says, 
"Have you had a kindness shown, 
Pass it on!
'Twas not meant for you alone
Pass it on!"


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

bobfrost said:


> And yes, discrepancy between sales and actual money Amazon reports is absolutely on Amazon's end. It used to annoy me when I'd compare the money Amazon said I made today against the sales I made.
> 
> There is some delay between a sale occurring and Amazon claiming you earned the income. It sorts itself out, so if you look at a previous day it'll be pretty much spot on in my experience.


Here's what I don't get....Book Report is simply pulling from Amazon, but there is discrepancy. Since you've been working with this a while, is it correct to say that if I call up Book Report right now and look at Today's Sales, that amount is correct? You're saying the actual sales is what Book Report is going by, and Amazon is slow in reporting the income from those sales, right?


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm fairly useless at this kind if thing so sorry for the daft question. How do I get it to work in Chrome mobile for android? 
I don't have a favourites bar. 
Once again, sorry for the daft question!


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Is this safe?

Are they retrieving your username and passwords?

Are they collecting data

Has anyone asked that yet?


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

lilywhite said:


> Yes, no, not really, yes.


How sure can you be?

Either:

A. They are RETRIEVING your information ( which would be a sneaky way to find out what books are selling and what to write next)
B. They are NOT retrieving your information.

I would like to know how anyone can determine this? If a company is doing this ( facebook has been known to do this and not tell folks, as well as snapchat) what is to say someone else wouldn't?

I am all for trusting folks, but in this industry you have to watch out for unscrupulous folks.

Also. How are they able to determine how much you are making on a borrow. That isn't decided until the 15th as it changes each month?


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

kalel said:


> How sure can you be?
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...


they're not using your password and user ID. You aren't giving it to them when using this tool.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

kalel said:


> That makes no sense.
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...


I think this was explained further down thread. I am usually very skeptical of these types of things. But Hugh Howey endorsed it, and he's well-known to look out for Indies...a champion of sorts for our cause. So, if he's onboard, so am I. It's that simple for me. But I can understand your questions. Did you read thru from the beginning?


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

GeneDoucette said:


> they're not using your password and user ID. You aren't giving it to them when using this tool.


I understand, but you are still installing on your computer a tool. That tool could possibly retrieve data. Their privacy says they do retrieve some data under their privacy policy

"Account Information. On first use, we collect your Kindle Direct Publishing Customer ID. We do this to keep track of your free trial, your payments, and so that once you become a paid member you have access on multiple devices. We also store whether your account is operating at a free or paid level of service."

Thats nice to know.

But am I to trust you are not retrieving more data? Am I to take the at their word?

And how can you determine borrow prices when that is usually decided on the 15th ( correct me if I am wrong on this it changes each month)


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

L.L. Akers said:


> I think this was explained further down thread. I am usually very skeptical of these types of things. But Hugh Howey endorsed it, and he's well-known to look out for Indies...a champion of sorts for our cause. So, if he's onboard, so am I. It's that simple for me. But I can understand your questions. Did you read thru from the beginning?


I understand we love our hugh, but unless he understands CODE, he would never know himself.


----------



## nonbreaking space (Dec 11, 2014)

+1 for uploading excel files

also, i'd be happy to have a dashboard to log into and check stuff out (with whatever cool 'stuff' you could add if you were storing more of the data), as long as I don't need to give you my KDP login information to move the information between servers. i'm fine if a nefarious gentleman logs in and sees how much (or little) money i make. not so much if they can go in and start messing with my KDP account. i would pay extra for this.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Remember. They take your amazon user ID

From this they can display your books

They can display numbers

If they can pull all that together. Who's to say that info isn't being pulled back to their server? ( they are pulling your amazon id back to their server. A few bits of code and boom they have all your book info and sales figures on their server along with it.)

I like to trust folks but I have to wonder on this one. 

Im all for shiny things that make our lives good, but not if I can't be sure that ( the book and numbers they are pulling together aren't being pulled back to them)


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Borrow rates are pulled from previous month...as an estimate. It's as close as he can get to seeing into the future.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

kalel said:


> I understand, but you are still installing on your computer a tool. That tool could possibly retrieve data. Their privacy says they do retrieve some data under their privacy policy
> 
> "Account Information. On first use, we collect your Kindle Direct Publishing Customer ID. We do this to keep track of your free trial, your payments, and so that once you become a paid member you have access on multiple devices. We also store whether your account is operating at a free or paid level of service."
> 
> ...


The borrow price uses the prior month and changes every month, from what's been said upthread. As for trust, the creator of this tool has been pretty forthcoming. You can decide on your own what your trust comfort level is, at some point this becomes something nobody can answer for you.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

kalel said:


> Remember. They take your amazon user ID
> 
> From this they can display your books
> 
> ...


This is definitely a possibility, but I wouldn't have even installed the thing if I cared. Heck, this is a possibility for every single thing a person does on the internet. All we have is the creator's word, just like with everything else we do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kalel,

here's an early post by the developer responding to some of the questions you have.

Note that the developer, Book Report, has been very responsive in the thread and you can direct your questions to him.



BookReport said:


> Hi Alan!
> 
> Your KDP Customer ID is just a bunch of random characters - mine is A1HGUDY8TUJMHK - and it identifies your KDP account. There's no way for me to use that ID for anything, I can't look up your books or your account information or anything of the sort. I need to collect it so that the program can sync a few things across devices. Without it, you'd need to pay a separate subscription fee if you want to use it on your iPad as well as your laptop. Assuming you're at the paid tier, of course.
> 
> ...


BookReport (Liam)--

thanks for being so responsive to our members' questions. As someone else says, this has been a great demonstration of customer interaction.

Betsy


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

It's probably just being nit-picky, but when I compare numbers in the Amazon dashboard to numbers in the Book Report, sometimes they don't match up. I'm assuming that some of this is due to perhaps counting all sales (including foreign) in Book Report versus you having to drill down on a per country basis on Amazon. Book Report also showed some sales for me where there was a sale indicated, but the profit was $0.00, even though the book wasn't free. Again, I'm assuming based upon this thread that that is due to some kind of lag (probably on Amazon's side) in reporting.

Overall, I like Book Report, especially since I don't make enough per month to have to pay for it. LOL
I like the various ways you can see how your library of books is performing.

Although I have to say, I've always found pie charts, while pretty, to be a phenomenal waste of computing power and effort. I can do without them. (In other words, I find them useless.)

It's a good product though. So thanks!


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

kalel said:


> I understand we love our hugh, but unless he understands CODE, he would never know himself.


Kalel, let me try to calm your worries.

This whole tool? It's written in simple javascript. Whether you're able to code or not, it is actually fairly easy to understand. Seriously. You can see exactly what is happening if you look over the code with even the tiniest bit of understanding of HTML/Javascript (and even a layman could get the gist of it). The code isn't hidden either, you can literally go look at it right now. The person behind this tool deliberately made it that way - transparency and privacy is the TOP priority of this kind of tool. Here, look for yourself - this is the javascript file the bookmarklet loads when you run it. If you surf to this link, it will display the code right in your browser for you to look at:

https://www.getbookreport.com/scripts/report.js

If it all looks like greek to you, know that several people who do understand code have poured over this and its prototypes for the last few months without any concerns.

You're not installing anything - this bookmarklet runs as a javascript file that overlays over the top of your existing KDP reports window. It is basically expanding upon what is already there, similar to a greasemonkey script or something of the sort. Ever seen that bookmarklet that automatically totals up all your sales at Amazon? It's pretty much EXACTLY like that, except, obviously, significantly more complex. If you read through the thread, the person behind the tool explains exactly what is happening when you run this code, and you can confirm it by looking at the code.

Nowhere in this code is it actually sending out any of your sales data, and it doesn't have access to things like your password etc. It stores all data on your personal computer, and none of that sales information is being compromised.

You can't get ironclad 100% safety from anything you do online, but this is particularly transparent and pretty easy to audit for yourself. If this person wanted to be nefarious he could have created this as an application that was a total black-box (click and it works, with no idea HOW it works). That's not what has been done here.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

lilywhite said:


> This is the kind of giving back to the community that makes me so proud to be an indie writer.
> 
> *wipes tear*


LOVIN' this interaction. (off topic, lilywhite: digging' the DMB fire dancer avatar)


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Please consider a donate button.  I would be very happy to throw some cash your way for such a slick, and helpful tool.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

MirandaDean said:


> Please consider a donate button. I would be very happy to throw some cash your way for such a slick, and helpful tool.


I don't know if you saw it, but here's what the creator of thebookreport said about donations:



> Thank you for the offer, but I won't be adding a donate button. If you aren't earning more than $1000/month, then you spend that "donation" money on covers and editing and promotion, alright?


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Amy Corwin said:


> Although I have to say, I've always found pie charts, while pretty, to be a phenomenal waste of computing power and effort. I can do without them. (In other words, I find them useless.)


Before making Book Report, I had no idea how divisive pie charts would be. It's kinda hilarious how many pro- and anti- pie chart emails I've received. And yes, seeing a sale with 0 royalties is normal. The royalties will show up for that sale in time.



kalel said:


> Remember. They take your amazon user ID
> 
> From this they can display your books
> 
> ...


First, thanks to everyone for supporting me on the privacy issue.

Second, here's the thing: Kalel is right. Bookmarklets, like Book Report, are capable of all kinds of awful things. So are excel sheets with macros enabled, apps that ask for your username and password, and tons of other things. Like I've mentioned earlier in this thread, there needs to be trust.

So here's my recommendation, for someone who's incredibly worried about security: Watch your network. It's pretty easy to do in any browser. Look for requests going to app.getbookreport.com, and look at what is contained in those requests. You'll find all the data that I've mentioned is sent to my servers. And if you find *any sales data being sent to my server*, come make a thread about it on KBoards. I'm pretty sure I'd be up to my eyeballs in lawsuits before getting the chance to abuse any of the data I'd stolen.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Before making Book Report, I had no idea how divisive pie charts would be. It's kinda hilarious how many pro- and anti- pie chart emails I've received.


I'm on Team PieChart. Love 'em.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

PIE CHARTS ARE THE LIGHT!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm pro-pie of any kind.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Pie rules!


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

Amy Corwin said:


> Although I have to say, I've always found pie charts, while pretty, to be a phenomenal waste of computing power and effort. I can do without them. (In other words, I find them useless.)
> 
> It's a good product though. So thanks!


This is what Liam's pie charts have done for me.










Looks pretty boring, right?
That little circle made me realize that I need to rethink my decision of letting one of my pen names die, because - if you bring word count into it - it's bringing in as much per hour spent on production as the one I thought was the only real money maker.
I could have learned this from just looking at my numbers too, but even though I have - it just never clicked before I saw this graphic outlay.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Huldra said:


> This is what Liam's pie charts have done for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Exactly the type of revelation Book Report was designed to produce.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't care about the pie charts.

I would like to be able to manually change the time zone. Having everything reset to zero at 11 p.m. U.S. Mountain Time is annoying.

I would like a "last 30 days" option like the KDP reports option, as that's very useful to me as a rolling average of my income.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for making this!

I would like less white space and no need to scroll down.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

What a great gift to writers!!! Thank you.

I apologize if this question was asked before (this thread was so long when I discovered it that it's daunting). What happens to the $10 subscription fee if the author's income is uneven--some months making more than $1000 and some months making less?


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

So why can't Amazon give us this info!  Their report software is positively antiquated.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> It's probably just being nit-picky, but when I compare numbers in the Amazon dashboard to numbers in the Book Report, sometimes they don't match up. I'm assuming that some of this is due to perhaps counting all sales (including foreign) in Book Report versus you having to drill down on a per country basis on Amazon. Book Report also showed some sales for me where there was a sale indicated, but the profit was $0.00, even though the book wasn't free. Again, I'm assuming based upon this thread that that is due to some kind of lag (probably on Amazon's side) in reporting.


I posted early this morning that I had the same thing -- a sale for a book, but no profit and the book is not free. I went back to the KDP dashboard and discovered there was a return on that book. That may be why you saw the zero profit. However, if you had multiple sales and no returns, then perhaps it is a question of KDP and Book Report lagging one another a bit.

And if that, then which do we take as the true, accurate count in terms of sales and profit?

Also, on my pie chart my bestseller is a book that has no sales today in Book Report.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's a minor point, but one that makes the tool less useful for me. It references only books that I've published (through KDP only, not any other vendors - right?). I have two sets of other books that are co-authored, published by the co-authors, where I get part of the proceeds. It would be nice to have those tracked somehow, even if only by rating. At present, I can at least see all the ratings collected in one place (author central). Obviously, BR won't be able to get to the data in people's accounts I don't have access to, but some kind of ancillary portion that factored in those results might be nice, even if only estimates.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Loving the way I can look at a specific date and it shows a list of titles from best selling on via covers. I just went through the last two weeks and was surprised to see certain books was doing much better than I expected!


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Fuuuun!

And I would totally send a donation, because I have $50 but not $5,000, and that's useless to me when it comes to all that stuff you say I should be buying instead. 

But it's your site. I'm just saying that small amounts from all us minnows do add up, that's what things like Kickstarter are all about.

In the meantime, this is a fun distraction. Thanks!


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I installed it and I love it.  It is so easy to see which book is selling the best.


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

So cool!


----------



## Andrea Simonne (Aug 30, 2014)

Now I see what the fuss is about.  This is awesome!


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

This is what BookReport has done for me already -- I used the custom time period to compare the performance for a month of my novella series vs. my full-length novel series.

As you can see, there is no comparison in terms of the average revenue for each kind -- novella vs. novel. My novellas are 99c, and novella collections are either $3.99 or $4.99 depending on how many instalments. My novels are $4.99 each and the collections are $9.99 each.

I would have to write considerably more to earn the same amount.

However, writing a novella as part of a series is easier than writing an entire novel and I can publish more frequently. So, I will keep watching as I add more novellas to see where the break-even point is and which approach I prefer. I've just started three new novella series and am alternating publishing them under a new pen name. Once I get a certain volume perhaps I will be able to make a sound decision.

Of course, there's nothing saying I can't do both.

I love BookReport -- it shows me a lot about my book business that I wouldn't get myself without a lot of work. I'm lazy like that!


----------



## Mystery Maven (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry if someone already asked this. Is there a way to see pre-orders?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I still love it but it seems to have disabled Adblock Plus. I couldn't get Adblock to run again until I deleted BookReport.  

Is there a way to run BookReport without killing Adblock? I'm using Chrome.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

I absolutely love this, thank you, Liam!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I would like less white space and no need to scroll down.


I second this. It would be handy if there was a compact version so that the information was contained in a single screen without scrolling. It would be easy to shrink the white space and get it all in with a bit of resizing.

Also an auto-refresh version, because if it's left on 24/7 the information hiccups.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't seem to be able to install it


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Sorting by series makes sense. I'll add that to my list.


I've already been able to see that there is a link between sales of my two series, which is really interesting. I didn't realise I had any crossover, but apparently there is some!



> As for labels - which part of the report are you talking about? The pie chart does have labels, if you hover over the segments. But on the compare report things are a bit more vague.


I was talking about the pie chart on the today's sales page. I'm on my ipad, so I can't hover as easily.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

David VanDyke said:


> Here's a minor point, but one that makes the tool less useful for me. It references only books that I've published (through KDP only, not any other vendors - right?). I have two sets of other books that are co-authored, published by the co-authors, where I get part of the proceeds. It would be nice to have those tracked somehow, even if only by rating. At present, I can at least see all the ratings collected in one place (author central). Obviously, BR won't be able to get to the data in people's accounts I don't have access to, but some kind of ancillary portion that factored in those results might be nice, even if only estimates.


Are the sales for co-authored box sets typically displayed on your KDP reports dashboard though? Because I believe the tool is parsing entirely from that info


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RinG said:


> I was talking about the pie chart on the today's sales page. I'm on my ipad, so I can't hover as easily.


Does tapping work? Often I have to tap to get the same thing that hovering does. (Can't test, not an author, sorry.) 

Betsy


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

A great tool looks much better than that horrid green line which reminds me of a patient's stats when they aren't doing well (myself included) I'd much rather see my data with this app.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Does tapping work? Often I have to tap to get the same thing that hovering does.


Yes, tapping does work. I hadn't thought of that, thought it would be harder to use, but because of the nice size of the pie graph, it's actually pretty easy, even on the smallest slices! Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RinG said:


> Yes, tapping does work. I hadn't thought of that, thought it would be harder to use, but because of the nice size of the pie graph, it's actually pretty easy, even on the smallest slices! Thanks.


Yay! I spend my life on my iPad...


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

OW said:


> I can't seem to be able to install it


The button wont drag for me, any suggestions please?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OW--

What computer/browser are you using? That might help with suggestions.

Also, some of the tips in this post may help:



bobfrost said:


> The easiest way is if you have a macbook. Just make the bookmark on the macbook and it'll automatically be in safari on the iPad as long as you have it logged into the same keychain etc.
> 
> Or, just use chrome. You can get bookmarks to carry from a logged-in google chrome account to an iPad .
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm just hopping in to throw my gratitude at you. This report is awesome! Thank you, Liam!

And for those of you who have shared your charts and screen shots, here's a big pile of thanks to you as well. I'm now super inspired to add more colors to my chart. More books = more colors = more fun!

I'm another author crossing fingers to see Book Report become available for other platforms. (Google, Google, Google...their reporting is awful!) I'd love to have the ability to not only see how different books and pen names are performing on each vendor, but also how different vendors are performing for said books and pen names. I'm sure that'd be super complicated, though.

Regardless, thank you for your effort. Thank you for your transparency. Thank you for your responsiveness. I'm actually anxious to have to pay for my subscription!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

OW said:


> The button wont drag for me, any suggestions please?


I'll second that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned but a feature I would like to see is a rolling 30 day total somewhere out of the way, but visible.


----------



## Brandon Shire (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice. I like this. clean, simple, and effective


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh maaan!

The irony here is that for Christmas I spent about four days installing a dishwasher for my wife and writer partner b/c she was spending about a ½ hour to 45 mins a day doing the stupid dishes. (Had to open up some walls, run new pipes and fabricate an extension to the existing countertops) That was the end of December, and to this day she's so thrilled that she catches that extra time a day. (Before anyone says anything, I do the grocery shopping and cooking! LOL)

I have 56 Titles up, and what is it, about 8 markets to check each day? All in all crunching my numbers would take about 30-45 minutes each AM on an excel spreadsheet. Every day. It's getting to be a pain, and I'm still too paranoid NOT to check my numbers each day. I was proud that I wasn't checking multiple times a day! LOL So that's what-3to 4 hours a week I just replaced with a click?

*A CLIIIICK!!!
*
And the golf season just opened? Hmmm&#8230;

Holy frikkin' cow.

I have NOOO problem with paying the $10.00. And if those of us who are doing this are enough in numbers for Liam to be happy with his take, then by all means keep the sliding scale.

I'm doing quite nicely, thanks; in fact, our check from January's sales was the largest single deposit we've ever made into the bank in our lives. Ever.

Half to ¾ of what we needed to learn about writing and indie publishing is b/c of what we've learned here on Kboards.

Probably more, b/c I just finished outlining a 25 chapter novel the afternoon using Libby Hawker's outlining method; I can't begin to figure out the amount of time that's saved me.

And my local driving range just opened!

Yay!!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you to everyone in this thread! All your kind comments have been read, feature requests added to the list, and all bugs are being investigated. I've had a day full of accountants and banking, so I didn't get a chance to respond to everyone individually, but reading I'm so glad to read about what everyone is uncovering within their data.


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

This is amazing! As a numbers nerd, I so appreciate this. The $ figures seem wonky, but I love seeing what books are selling at a glance and I presume you'll work out the kinks. Awesome tool.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Vader dance making me dizzy!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

VERY DIZZY  

Now that was cool !


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank You.  This is so cool.

Right now there is a KDP discrepancy of almost 20 sales reported between the Monthly Report and the Sales Dashboard.  At times I have to go to Author Central to see the rankings go down to know which book is selling.

This new toy is Fun!  Again, big thanks.


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

What I ABSOLUTELY love about the app is that it tells me how much I'm making in sales each day (I won't reveal the figure or you may all start wtting yourselves with laughter lol) and I love how it shows me how many borrows my books have had at the KLL.
ATM I don't think I'm in any danger of having to pay for the app based on my sales but definitely willing to do so when they increase


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

My new Book Report feature gives borrows the exact same $ value as sales in the "Earned so far Today" spot at the top. At first I thought it was a reporting lag, but now that I can separate the figures more accurately it is clear that my "borrow" earnings are being reported as sales. The section that reports how many borrows and sales I have is correct. Is this happening to anyone else? The borrow value shows as $1.34 in the Settings, so it has been updated, and I have only one book which sells for $3.99 so it is a big discrepancy.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Hi Alan!
> 
> Your KDP Customer ID is just a bunch of random characters - mine is A1HGUDY8TUJMHK - and it identifies your KDP account. There's no way for me to use that ID for anything, I can't look up your books or your account information or anything of the sort. I need to collect it so that the program can sync a few things across devices. Without it, you'd need to pay a separate subscription fee if you want to use it on your iPad as well as your laptop. Assuming you're at the paid tier, of course.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed response, much appreciated! I installed it and it does some great stuff with the data. Very cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, MySky--

I'm going to move this to the existing Book Report thread as the developer is answering questions there (as are your fellow members!)  For now, I think it helps to have a central place for questions--it helps everyone looking for answers if they can look in one place.

Betsy


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

In comparing my KDP monthly royalty report for March to Book Report, they are within a few dollars of each other which I attribute to exchange rate issues. Very helpful to have Book Report. 

Count me in as one who would very much appreciate a PayPal button.


----------



## ZamajK (Jun 8, 2014)

Is it possible to have a cash register sound effect play every time you make a sale?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2015)

zamajk said:


> Is it possible to have a cash register sound effect play every time you make a sale?


^^^^ LOL


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

zamajk said:


> Is it possible to have a cash register sound effect play every time you make a sale?


^^Want^^

Ka'Ching!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

lilywhite said:


> /signed


Um, I'd pay extra for that! 

I LOVE this tool. I hover over Chrome in the task bar and see my amount per day on the tab! It has stopped me from obsessively checking the reports and updating my spreadsheet because I'm satisfied when I see the number going up (most days LOL). This has actually saved me time!


----------



## Annabel Chant (Feb 24, 2015)

What a great tool! Can't wait till I can make proper use of it. At the moment, I don't get a pie chart. I don't even get a pie


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

I really like this tool, so thank you to BookReport person for making it 

One thing though, one of my dead and unpublished books is sitting in the report's best selling books.  I'm not sure why as it only made a handful of sales ever and I'm pretty sure everything else has sold more than it ever did.

Cheers


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

zamajk said:


> Is it possible to have a cash register sound effect play every time you make a sale?


Haha. That actually could be a neat feature. I'll consider adding it as an option!



Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> I LOVE this tool. I hover over Chrome in the task bar and see my amount per day on the tab! It has stopped me from obsessively checking the reports and updating my spreadsheet because I'm satisfied when I see the number going up (most days LOL). This has actually saved me time!


That's great to hear. Time save -> more time for writing -> more earnings! And I like to think the time you _do_ spend analyzing your data is more effective as well.



April Ryder said:


> One thing though, one of my dead and unpublished books is sitting in the report's best selling books. I'm not sure why as it only made a handful of sales ever and I'm pretty sure everything else has sold more than it ever did.


Yeah, there's a bug here. If you don't have at least six books that made a sale within the time period, it just chooses random books to fill the remaining six best-sellers. Obviously that isn't how it should work. This'll be fixed soon!


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

It'd be great to have a way to see which books are selling no copies that day. I know we can infer that info, but it'd be nice to have a separate list, or even just add them at the bottom. That looks like it'd be as simple as taking out the check from

```
if (downloadsCache.reduce(function(pv, cv) { return pv + cv; }, 0) !== 0)
```
I guess you'd have to scrape https://kdp.amazon.com/dashboard/refresh/ref=xx_xx_cont_xx to see if the titles were live or not. Or you could do it through your API.

If that's too much, you could add them to the historical tab at least. Since they'd be at the bottom, scrolling wouldn't be a problem. You could put some kind of divider as a visual aid.

Anyway, good job with the dashboard. It's quite useful, even with me keeping an additional spreadsheet, and a custom script that pulls my ranks and sales every hour, glancing at BookReport gives a better overview.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

zamajk said:


> Is it possible to have a cash register sound effect play every time you make a sale?


'
May be able to do something with Boxcar.

Google Boxcar App and Cash Register...makes a cha-CHING sound for notification


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

How about average per day earnings per title? Historical is cool, but doesn't tell you much about relative success since titles are published at different times.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

funthebear said:


> How about average per day earnings per title? Historical is cool, but doesn't tell you much about relative success since titles are published at different times.


That would be interesting...


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

In the happy fantasy world of my mind, Book Report would also be able to pull from iTunes, Google Play, Nook and Kobo and add them all together...


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

GeneDoucette said:


> In the happy fantasy world of my mind, Book Report would also be able to pull from iTunes, Google Play, Nook and Kobo and add them all together...


And from Smashwords and Draft2Digital.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Well...I'm not happy with this.    It makes it VERY clear that something I knew was true but could avoid acknowledging if I just left the data in a spreadsheet jumps right off the page at me in a pie chart.....a couple of my backlist titles in one subgenre continue to do as well as titles in another subgenre where I'm still actively writing.  I loved writing those first books but they never really took off in traditional publishing. They're not taking off here, either, but they continue to hold their own even though they are old books and without any new front list to nudge them.  Which makes me, ever the ditherer, wonder if I shouldn't be writing more of those books I so loved writing.  But I'm not the world's fastest writer, I have a day job, and diluting my efforts by writing two different things.....but I really want to write more of those stories....but if I get distracted, I'll go in circles and won't be as productive with what I'm presently committed to, which I also love writing....but I really wanna.... but look, they're still selling and...  

Many MANY thanks for this wonderful app. Worth every penny and more.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

This is certainly a fun tool. And here I was hoping to get some work done today.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I love this tool.

This app is making me upset with KDP reporting, though.  I sold a total of 122 of one of my books because of a sale, but KDP is reporting it as 104 books and has been behind by twenty books for several days.  I think the KDP alogs slow down reporting so our books don't shoot up in the ratings.

Also KDP is still three days behind on reporting sales of my other books.  I know they were sold, but it doesn't show up in the monthly report.

Thanks again to the genius BookReport for letting us use this wonderful tool.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

After using it for the last few days, it's nice, but not $100/year nice. That's $1000 over the next 10 years. I'd consider it if it cost $100 once, with lifetime support.


----------



## dirtiestdevil (Aug 20, 2014)

David VanDyke said:


> After using it for the last few days, it's nice, but not $100/year nice. That's $1000 over the next 10 years. I'd consider it if it cost $100 once, with lifetime support.


So about the cost of a coffee and a candy bar. Can't live without that once a month!

I personally love this thing. It's a business write off and an indispensable research tool for those writing a certain way. Life as we know it has been divided into two parts: Before book report... and after book report!

All hail the book report!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Holland d&#039;Haas (Mar 11, 2015)

David VanDyke said:


> After using it for the last few days, it's nice, but not $100/year nice. That's $1000 over the next 10 years. I'd consider it if it cost $100 once, with lifetime support.


I thought slavery was illegal? Or is that just a Jersey thing?


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> If I were making the 1K /month I would be fine with the 10 bucks, and I'm no fan of subscriptions. But you just KNOW that with the way Amazon changes things all the time, there will be a lot of upkeep on this. 1K/month is a very generous cutoff point, in my opinion. YMMV, of course!


I wrote a script two years ago that pulls data from the dashboard. I've had to change it once, when they changed the report format. The change took a few minutes.

The cost is for, 1, profit: time isn't free, especially when it could be used to make a hell of a lot more per hour than maintaining something like this and dealing with users; and 2, server cost: The script is hosted on a server, plus there's an API. If he's using something like AWS, that's probably a couple hundred a month, less if he's using digital ocean or a shared server.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

David VanDyke said:


> After using it for the last few days, it's nice, but not $100/year nice. That's $1000 over the next 10 years. I'd consider it if it cost $100 once, with lifetime support.


Having had a go of it myself, I think I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

It's down for me right now. Not that I've been religiously checking it or anything.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

D-to-the-C said:


> It's down for me right now. Not that I've been religiously checking it or anything.


Same here, having tried on two different computers. It just came into my life and already I'm pining away for it in its absence.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, it is down for me too. Bummer, I've already gotten accustomed to looking at the reports.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> Been working for me fine all day on laptop and mobile....


Same here.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Unless I miss my guess, this tool suffers from the same issue on returns that the KDP graph does. It doesn't account for them.

The money does, but the graph doesn't. It shows the total sales, without taking into account the returns.

I wouldn't worry about it though - I can't remember the last time I thought about a return .


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm back up now. Weird.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

D-to-the-C said:


> I'm back up now. Weird.


Ooops, too late. Deleted.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

David VanDyke said:


> After using it for the last few days, it's nice, but not $100/year nice. That's $1000 over the next 10 years. I'd consider it if it cost $100 once, with lifetime support.


I can appreciate that logic. But another way to look at it is this: I would like an easy monthly report that tells me what my books did last month comparatively. That would take me about an hour to do in a spreadsheet pulled from the finalized sales report we get on the 15th and to make the pie charts. I could write a macro to parse it all out and save time, but it still would be the hassle of download the spreadsheet, run it through the macro (which would be hard since the row etc all change each month with more releases and what sells).

Is my time, for just that one report, (nevermind I can use Book Report to spot check anytime I want and maybe adjust advertising efforts on books), worth more than $10 an hour? Yes. Yes, it is. Because that hour could be used doing revenue generating activities like writing.

I woudl love to be able to click a button and spit out a PDF. Like I said, I've been taking screenshots, and saving the reports are problematic.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

funthebear said:


> How about average per day earnings per title? Historical is cool, but doesn't tell you much about relative success since titles are published at different times.


I really like this idea. This is a great little widget, but I think its real power would come with an abundance of comparison tools. It would be great if there were things like sales an hour, busiest hour, busiest day and average peak day after a book is released.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll echo what everyone else has been saying: best tool ever. Thanks Liam!

There is one question that I haven't seen asked yet. What if we hit $1000 one month, but then drop down to below $1000 the next? Is the subscription smart enough to check every month to see if we owe a fee or not? 

Probably not a common situation, but I happen to have had a lucky enough month to juuust creep over $1000 in earnings (yay!), yet am grounded enough in reality to not expect the same results next month (booo!). The FAQ implies that it's always based on the last month's earnings, but I want to make sure before subscribing.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> He did say somewhere upthread that it will automatically adjust to not charge you the month after you go back to making under 1K.


Oh, awesome! Thanks Lily.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

David VanDyke said:


> That's $1000 over the next 10 years.


Any reoccurring expense is going to seem like a lot when you look at it by the decade.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the further feedback, everyone! Just read through it all. I decided I had to take the weekend off, after a pretty hectic launch week. But I'm back now if anyone has new questions or feedback!

I have no issue with people who don't want to pay for Book Report. Nothing is for everyone. I hope you guys get a lot out of the free trial!

And I'll be looking into the reported downtime. Sorry about that!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

I have found the source of the downtime. Namecheap, the company I used to register the domain name, was hit by a DDOS attack. The Domain Name Servers fell, which meant that getbookreport.com was no longer connected to the servers that make the tool work. Namecheap has resolved the issue now.

To prevent this from happening again, I'll be working on two things:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Moving my DNS hosting to another provider with better uptime.
[*]Looking into caching the code that makes the tool run on your computer, so that even if the site crashes again it doesn't effect the tool
[/list]

Sorry again about this! Downtime isn't acceptable.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

I have one quick suggestion: 

Say you go to Settings and put the Book Selection option to "By book", and then go to Historical and select a title or a handful of titles, anything less than all of them. If you then go back to Settings and change the option back to "By pen name", the Historical tab will still show the information for whichever titles you've selected when it was set to "By book". So basically you have to select all titles from Historical before setting it back to the "By pen name", or else it stays frozen on those selected titles. Would there be a way to make selecting "By pen name" instantly reset what displays in Historical? 

Also just wanted to say thanks for this amazing tool, it's so elegant and simple but yet so effective, it makes you wonder when Amazon will cut you a huge check to integrate it into their reporting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

Sweet Amber said:


> it makes you wonder when Amazon will cut you a huge check to integrate it into their reporting.


So long as at that point we don't end up paying Amazon for the privilege then I think they should. It's worth incorporating into their own stats.

I hope they offer you a B I G Cheque with lots of zero's.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I hope it gives more than three months' figures.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> Amz is apparently rolling out a snazzy new dashboard. I haven't seen it yet.


I saw it last night; it was just a slight facelift. Bigger cover images I think, more white space surrounding each entry. Better, but mostly a shrug.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet Amber said:


> I saw it last night; it was just a slight facelift. Bigger cover images I think, more white space surrounding each entry. Better, but mostly a shrug.


I saw it today. The reports look the same, it's just the bookshelf, as far as I can see.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweet Amber said:


> I have one quick suggestion:
> 
> Say you go to Settings and put the Book Selection option to "By book", and then go to Historical and select a title or a handful of titles, anything less than all of them. If you then go back to Settings and change the option back to "By pen name", the Historical tab will still show the information for whichever titles you've selected when it was set to "By book". So basically you have to select all titles from Historical before setting it back to the "By pen name", or else it stays frozen on those selected titles. Would there be a way to make selecting "By pen name" instantly reset what displays in Historical?
> 
> Also just wanted to say thanks for this amazing tool, it's so elegant and simple but yet so effective, it makes you wonder when Amazon will cut you a huge check to integrate it into their reporting.


This is a bug. Thanks for the description. I'll get a fix done soon.



Lydniz said:


> I hope it gives more than three months' figures.


It does. It gets 90 days of data up front, and then it never forgets those days. So ten days after you start it, you'll have 100 days of data, and so on.



lilywhite said:


> Amz is apparently rolling out a snazzy new dashboard. I haven't seen it yet.


This is exciting! Maybe it'll be easier to scrape - then I could integrate keyword and category data into Book Report. We'll see.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

lilywhite said:


> Been meaning to ask: This historical data must locally stored (again, thanks for being considerate of our privacy), as one of my computers has a longer memory than the other one, on which I only first used Book Report a few days ago. My question is, is there a way to back up this info? If I drop my Mac in the river I'd hate to lose the ability to look back to mid-January.


I'm working on an import/export feature that will allow you to download all your data as a file. There will be an upload option to add a data file into your reports, for when you need to move computers or clear your cache or anything like that. So if you save that file to Dropbox or something, at least every 90 days, you can drop your Mac into the river all you like!



lilywhite said:


> By the way, Liam, I don't know if I've said "Thank you," so ... Thank you!! I just did a promo and the results have been great, and it seems like every time I look up at that tab the number has changed. I love that SO MUCH.
> 
> If you add that Cha-ching sound, I'll die! LOL


You're so welcome! I can't say the cha-ching noise is at the top of my feature list, but it is on there!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

I checked my sales for yesterday through the Historical tab and two titles each display one unit in the sales column, but each say $0.00 in the USD column. They appear as sales when I look directly through KDP Reports for each title... is this a glitch or something else?


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to step in and thank Liam again for being so totally responsive to our membership!

Betsy


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

BookReport said:


> I have found the source of the downtime. Namecheap, the company I used to register the domain name, was hit by a DDOS attack. The Domain Name Servers fell, which meant that getbookreport.com was no longer connected to the servers that make the tool work. Namecheap has resolved the issue now.
> 
> To prevent this from happening again, I'll be working on two things:
> 
> ...


Don't worry. D2D regularly goes on holiday. KBoards too. It happens.


----------



## Steve Voelker (Feb 27, 2014)

Boyd said:


> Liam, if you add a mobile app that'll run on IOS or Android, you could rule the world... Just sayin'


It already works fine on my iPhone. Just open it in Safari, then hit the bookmark, same as on a desktop. I don't see why it wouldn't work the same way on Android. 
Although I could see the appeal of an app with push notifications. 

The ONLY thing that is holding the program back for me is the fact that I still have to go and check my sales on all the other platforms. Find a way to include other stores (at least the big ones), and you'll have a clear path to the wallet of every indie author!


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh... this is about the coolest thing ever! Thank you so much for making this, it's a winner for sure.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Yesterday I had a borrow on a title which shows up both on Amazon's report and through Bookreport, only that in the Details list, the USD column shows "$-0.78".  I'm not sure what would cause this, but passing it along in case it helps reveal an issue.  

Oh yeah, a few days ago I mentioned how some sales were displaying "$0.00", just wanted to confirm that when I checked for that day the following day, it showed the dollar amount, so I imagine there was just some sort of delay effect going on.  I'm figuring the negative borrow amount can't be attributed to that, though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

A question for the programmers.

When you input the borrow rate for this month it should only reflect the estimated amount for this month. However, when you change the figure it retrospectively affects the previous months as well. Is there any way to fix this in place so that each month that goes by the software takes the actual borrow rate and fixes it in the revenue for that month? I would really like to see the actuals rather than distorted figures reported.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet Amber said:


> I checked my sales for yesterday through the Historical tab and two titles each display one unit in the sales column, but each say $0.00 in the USD column. They appear as sales when I look directly through KDP Reports for each title... is this a glitch or something else?


I have the same thing over the last two days. I'm guessing it's a problem on Amazon's end, and they're reporting the actual income late. Mine all showed up on today's date.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! It's amazing!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TobiasRoote said:


> A question for the programmers.
> 
> When you input the borrow rate for this month it should only reflect the estimated amount for this month. However, when you change the figure it retrospectively affects the previous months as well. Is there any way to fix this in place so that each month that goes by the software takes the actual borrow rate and fixes it in the revenue for that month? I would really like to see the actuals rather than distorted figures reported.


This is how it should be working. It knows the borrow rates for all the months before March, and shouldn't be using your estimate to calculate them. Can you verify that a single borrow in, say, February, is calculating with your estimate instead of with the official rate? If so, then there's a bug for me to track down.



lilywhite said:


> Feature Request: Is it possible to let us assign a pie chart color to a particular book?


That would definitely be possible! I'll add it to the list of things to work on. Good idea.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I want to step in and thank Liam again for being so totally responsive to our membership!
> 
> Betsy


I'm very happy to be here! I'm just blown away by how nice everyone has been, and how well received this program has been. A great experience, all around.



KGupton said:


> Oh my gosh... this is about the coolest thing ever! Thank you so much for making this, it's a winner for sure.





Victoria J said:


> Thanks so much!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

Good job Book report. Thank you! If there was one thing I would like to see that would be not just a list of my books with sales, borrows and free downloads, but next to it also the sales rank of the books in the kindle store. that way you have all info on one page. Again good job!


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

TobiasRoote said:


> A question for the programmers.
> 
> When you input the borrow rate for this month it should only reflect the estimated amount for this month. However, when you change the figure it retrospectively affects the previous months as well. Is there any way to fix this in place so that each month that goes by the software takes the actual borrow rate and fixes it in the revenue for that month? I would really like to see the actuals rather than distorted figures reported.


Are you sure? I just tested it, and if I change the borrow rate and look at the Historical tab, the earnings for March and previous months remain constant.

The numbers are hardcoded:


```
function dtbr(date) {//date to borrow rate
	switch (date.substr(0, 7)) {
		case '2015-5-':
			return currentReport.borrowRate;
		case '2015-4-':
			return currentReport.borrowRate;
		case '2015-3-':
			return 1.34;
		case '2015-2-':
			return 1.41;
		case '2015-1-':
			return 1.38;
		case '2014-12':
			return 1.43;
	}
}
```
ETA: Whoops, was on page 6, didn't see there was another one and that BookReport already replied.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

BookReport said:


> This is how it should be working. It knows the borrow rates for all the months before March, and shouldn't be using your estimate to calculate them. Can you verify that a single borrow in, say, February, is calculating with your estimate instead of with the official rate? If so, then there's a bug for me to track down.


Yep, you're right  - I'm wrong  - sorry about the confusion.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

The negative dollar amount for that borrow is still there... is there any exception in the coding which would result in registering a borrow as a different quantity than the base estimated value? If it helps I can provide more info, there must be a glitch somewhere.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm loving this tool. Thanks so much for creating it!


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Any news yet on a Paypal option? I hate giving out my card info to any source I don't know. No offense.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Neat tool. I installed it to check for any divide-by-zero errors, if you know what I mean.  I definitely appreciate the free use until reaching a certain revenue level, at which point the cost starts at 1% and decreases (percentage-wise) as revenue increases. I have a Web UI database for storing the aggregated data from all platforms, but it's too rough to share and doesn't generate graphs yet. Heck, it barely generates reports, thanks to lack of development time. Anyway, Book Report is a great enhancement for the KDP platform.



J.J. Thompson said:


> Any news yet on a Paypal option? I hate giving out my card info to any source I don't know. No offense.


I can't imagine trusting PayPal more than Stripe. In fact, after recent experience, I can't imagine trusting PayPal at all. Overall, I'd rather see an option for paying with Dwolla with a one-cent discount, because Dwolla transactions under $10 incur no transaction fee, so the full payment would go to the developer. For credit card payments, though, Stripe is a solid solution that is trusted by thousands of businesses and their customers.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

J.J. Thompson said:


> Any news yet on a Paypal option? I hate giving out my card info to any source I don't know. No offense.


Stripe's pretty good

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/02/stripe-an-e-commerce-start-up-raises-70-million/

http://www.wired.com/2015/04/john-and-patrick-collison/

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/23/stripe-makes-a-bet-on-marketplaces-with-new-product/?_r=0


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Today it's showing 2 borrows on a particular title but it's calculating the total at $4.67 instead of $2.60; KDP confirms only two borrows so far for that title. The borrow from the 26th that shows $-0.78 is still the same... There definitely seems to be something amiss in how the calculations are being made. Overall I think it's pretty accurate, but I'm making around $700 a month and perhaps the same rate of errors occurring for people making a lot more would skew things to the point of inaccuracy.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> What do your KDP excel reports look like from those periods?


There are no excel reports for borrows until the following month.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't even explain how much I love this app. I barely even look at my KDP dashboard now, everything I need to know is on the app page.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> Sure there are. Just choose the date range you want and scroll to the bottom; click "Generate Report." You won't be able to see the $$ amount, of course, but even just seeing the unit numbers sometimes clears up where Book Report is getting confused. I can usually track down the discrepancy.
> 
> I'm most curious about your negative number, and wondering if it was related to a return.


That report covers strictly sales, not borrows. And there's no way of returning a borrow.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> There's a second page of the report, and borrows are listed there.


Holy shmoly.  I never noticed the separate tab there in Excel. 



> With the negative number, I'm wondering if maybe there was a return of an actual sale, so that would be a negative, but then maybe you had a borrow that day which wasn't enough to completely offset the negative amount from the return but pulled it up to the admittedly weird 0.78?


Yup, that's exactly what's happened. It's all laid out in front of me now. 

Today's example though I'm not sure on: the reports show zero sales, zero returns, and two borrows, but it's listing $4.67 for the title.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> So if you've got borrows set at 1.30, that's 2.60, which leaves 2.07 cents unaccounted for. Is that how much you get for a 2.99 book? If so, I predict you've got a sale incoming on a 2.99 title, but AMZ hasn't cleared the payment yet so they're not showing it to you on your dashboard, but Book Report is scraping the info from ... wherever it magically does that. (Can you tell I don't code?)


Yes, exactly, it'll show either $2.07 or $2.08 for a title with a single sale, so it seems you're right on the money, literally. 

Due to all this I think I learned a little bit more about the ways of the 'Zon.  Next step: arcane algorithm awareness.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Many thanks.

Has anyone figured out a way to use this on Android? 

Also, is there a one-step way to open the KDP graph and then apply the bookmarklet (I know, I shouldn't be so lazy as to want one click instead of two)?


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

This is pretty awesome. I missed it earlier in the month, so now I'm having fun playing with it. Really liked the $1.40 borrow rate they had in there lol I lowered it, but here's hoping $1.40 is more accurate.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

lilywhite said:


> The way bookmarks work on my Chrome app, going to Bookmarks navigates me off the web page, hence running a javascript at that point is useless. So while I'm on the dashboard page, I start typing "book report" in the URL bar and it will quickly suggest that I want to visit the link that is the javascript. It's clunky, but whatever. I don't know how to do it any better.


Thanks, Tammi, that works.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

*A question about Book Report:* I've updated a cover on one book and the title on another, but the old cover and title still show in Book Report. Is there any way to refresh the data, other than clearing the KDP cookie and losing all the saved data?

*Feature request:* The ability to compare the first-month sales of books that were released on different dates.

Loving Book Report so far!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Sandra K. Williams said:


> *Feature request:* The ability to compare the first-month sales of books that were released on different dates.


In the meantime, there is a kludgy way that you can do that now, if you're familiar with a good paint/draw app:

Display the first month for one book, grab a screenshot, then do the same for another book. Paste them into an image as different layers.

I spent five minutes doing that, and got this result. It would be easy to make the different curves different colors.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Kludgy but workable. Thanks, TromboneAl.

(Seriously, shouldn't it be PencilAl?)


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> I spent five minutes doing that, and got this result. It would be easy to make the different curves different colors.


Hm. The curves should be different colours - one green one blue. Could I get your browser and operating system so I could look into this?



Sandra K. Williams said:


> *A question about Book Report:* I've updated a cover on one book and the title on another, but the old cover and title still show in Book Report. Is there any way to refresh the data, other than clearing the KDP cookie and losing all the saved data?
> 
> *Feature request:* The ability to compare the first-month sales of books that were released on different dates.
> 
> Loving Book Report so far!


Both good ideas! Flushing the memory of the title data but not the sales data is a good idea. Analyzing books based on their publication dates are coming, and what you said is definitely an intriguing idea. Added to the list.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

lilywhite said:


> Oooh, good one. Really, the ability to look at any book or group of books on a set of dates vs another book or set of books on a different set of dates. That would be awesome if you can swing it, Liam.


Book Report already does this, on the compare tab.

It defaults to different pen names, but you can set it to compare any two books or group of books that you want.

TromboneAl did his by hand the hard way, needlessly.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

lilywhite said:


> The way I'm seeing it, I can only compare different books over the same date range. What am I missing?


That seems to be correct.

>Hm. The curves should be different colours - one green one blue. Could I get your browser and operating system so I could look into this?

Sorry for the confusion. I created that in PaintShop, just showing how one could kludge a report comparing different months. I happened to use the same date range for the different books, so I looked like a report you could generate in your app.

So feel free to ignore that--it was just me procrastinating.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

TromboneAl said:


> it was just me procrastinating.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been getting a weird thing where the reports are fine during the day, but then the next day, when I check historically, it's showing absolutely zero sales (though on KDP's site, it still shows the correct number of sales). For some reason Book Report is losing them when the day resets, so the complete historical function isn't working for me (and was the reason I gave my credit card to pay for it.....)


----------



## SnarkyMommy (Aug 14, 2014)

I am OBSESSED with this tool.  Seriously, I love glancing at the tab at the top of my browser (that's open to something completely different and important like Kardhasian news) and seeing how much money I've made today.

One question -- sometimes I see a lag in the reporting. As in it will show a book as sold, but the dollar amount doesn't carry over to the totals columns, which throws off the total for a few hours or overnight. I've observed it happens more with sales than borrows.

Is it a return? Something else?

Thanks again for giving me hours of procrastination!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

SnarkyMommy said:


> I am OBSESSED with this tool.  Seriously, I love glancing at the tab at the top of my browser (that's open to something completely different and important like Kardhasian news) and seeing how much money I've made today.
> 
> One question -- sometimes I see a lag in the reporting. As in it will show a book as sold, but the dollar amount doesn't carry over to the totals columns, which throws off the total for a few hours or overnight. I've observed it happens more with sales than borrows.
> 
> ...


I believe - although I can't be sure - that this is a lag between someone buying your book, and their payment being processed by Amazon. Sales generally seem to show up a while before their corresponding royalties. Of course, if someone buys and then returns a book, you will see a sale with no royalties, but that's much less frequent than this lagging issue.

Glad to hear you like the program!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## MrMojo01 (Mar 30, 2013)

BookReport said:


> I believe - although I can't be sure - that this is a lag between someone buying your book, and their payment being processed by Amazon. Sales generally seem to show up a while before their corresponding royalties. Of course, if someone buys and then returns a book, you will see a sale with no royalties, but that's much less frequent than this lagging issue.
> 
> Glad to hear you like the program!


How about adding a column showing returns?


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

BookReport said:


> I believe - although I can't be sure - that this is a lag between someone buying your book, and their payment being processed by Amazon. Sales generally seem to show up a while before their corresponding royalties. Of course, if someone buys and then returns a book, you will see a sale with no royalties, but that's much less frequent than this lagging issue.


This is definitely the case; when you generate a report at the bottom of the page, there's the "royalty report" and the "order report", and I've seen sales show up on the "order report" page before being fully processed and then showing up on the "royalty report", which is when the dollar amount is assigned to the transaction.


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

Just popping in to say I am loving this tool. It rocks


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

*There is nothing out there that comes even remotely near what this product manages to achieve. I have completely stopped looking at any other KDP report, or screen since getting this.*

yes, I know, but the glow looks really cool


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

NoahPorter said:


> I've been getting a weird thing where the reports are fine during the day, but then the next day, when I check historically, it's showing absolutely zero sales (though on KDP's site, it still shows the correct number of sales). For some reason Book Report is losing them when the day resets, so the complete historical function isn't working for me (and was the reason I gave my credit card to pay for it.....)


Happened again today. Book Report (and KDP) were showing steady sales all day yesterday. Today when I log on, KDP still shows those sales, and Book Report says...$0
earned on May 7 by those 314 books.

Something is majorly wrong and I don't want to be paying if I can't even see my totals from yesterday...


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Back when I was a shareware/demoware author I set up a program that would play a ka-ching! sound every time I got a sale. It was fun. I'd be sitting at dinner or reading a book, and I'd hear ka-ching!

I'm not really suggesting that as a feature, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right, so I am slow, but I have FINALLY hooked this up and even in the first minute it looks freaking awesome. 

It appears to be chewing up some data and getting its ducks in a row - so I am going to go and chew on my dinner and wish that I had duck and try and forget about that afternoon dental appointment I have got coming up.

Thanks, Hugh - and thanks kboards for helping me to find this brand new gadget.


----------



## JenEllision (Jan 13, 2014)

WOW. So glad I stumbled on this thread. This is amazing.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

lilywhite said:


> What do other settings show? Last week/fortnight/month, etc? Are they zero? If not, do they include yesterday's total appropriately? Have you got yesterday set to today (or whatever that weird setting is)? What if you use "Custom" and then set the dates to yesterday?
> 
> I don't have any answers, just trying to think of info that might be helpful for Liam to troubleshoot it.


Last week/fortnight/month, etc all show up just fine. They appear to be the right amounts, though with 300+ books, who really knows. It's just odd that yesterday always shows $0. The others show numbers.

"Move today back one day" is set to no (I didn't change any of the settings). Should that be yes? I don't really understand what that does...

If I do it by custom date and just select yesterday, it still shows $0.00

Very strange...


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## MrMojo01 (Mar 30, 2013)

lilywhite said:


> It's for if you're in Australia. Those weirdos.


I'm in Thailand and tried the move back one day setting but it doesn't seem to have any effect. For 12 hours a day I always have zero for today's sales since Amazon credits based on time zone bought in is what I understand.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

3rd day in a row where yesterday's sales say $0.00, even though KDP shows 50 some units sold and 30 some borrows....Also the past 3 days show as $0.00 when I look at the historical graph, which is simply not true...not good.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I love the app, even though I rarely sell anything, so don't actually need it. (giggles) 

  I guess Book Report agrees with me because it doesn't work anymore. I keep clicking on the symbol in my bookmarks bar and nothing happens.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Flights_of_Fantasy said:


> I keep clicking on the symbol in my bookmarks bar and nothing happens.


You have to first go to KDP Reports, and then click on book report's symbol on your bookmarks bar.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Boyd said:


> It's working for me at the moment... I did notice that if I leave it open for over a day or my laptop goes to sleep I may have to refresh and restart the java app. Sometimes I flip from today or historical tab.... One last thing, and I don't know if the bug is fixed, is I click on all pen names even if they seem like they should already be reporting. I dunno


Yea, I updated Java, restarted everything, tried cycling the "last day" setting, tried clicking on different pen names. Everything. Didn't work. Still showing steady sales throughout the day but as soon as I check the next day, it shows zero. I've emailed support, starting 3 days ago, but haven't heard a peep...


----------



## RachelHanna (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm having the same issue of not being able to open Book Report. I've logged into KDP but it's not working. How do I reach tech support?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

RachelHanna said:


> I'm having the same issue of not being able to open Book Report. I've logged into KDP but it's not working. How do I reach tech support?


The tab with *KDP Reports* has to be open when you click on your Book Report icon.

It's still working for me. Firefox, Windows 7.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Today I noticed a significant problem that could be easily fixed: *Nowhere on the earned-so-far-today page does it display the date.*

This was a problem this morning when I woke my computer up from sleep. It showed yesterday's numbers but still said "today." When I refreshed things, the numbers changed.

So, consider:

$10.00 earned so far today (May 11, 2015)

with

$10.00 earned today (5/11)

on the title bar/tab.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

So, I finally upgraded to Yosemite on Mac...and it broke Book Report. Nothing shows up now. When I load it, I get the following:










Nothing spins or loads, it's just blank.

Any ideas?


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

I've come to rely on Book Report. I honestly keep it open all day so I can glance over and see what the current $ is. I use Safari and have a MacBook Air. I use it to compare series and do reports over time. It's indispensable to me. You have to have only one version running because it seems to screw up if you have it on two computers at the same time so I always close one if I am moving from my MacBook to my iMac. I do refresh my browser from time to time if the data seems stuck when my computer has gone to sleep. You have to be in your Amazon KDP Sales Report screen when you click on the Book Report Bookmark or it won't work.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Sela said:


> I use Safari and have a MacBook Air. You have to have only one version running because it seems to screw up if you have it on two computers at the same time so I always close one if I am moving from my MacBook to my iMac. You have to be in your Amazon KDP Sales Report screen when you click on the Book Report Bookmark or it won't work.


I'm on Safari from a MacBook Air as well. I only have one version running. It's not open on any other computer or any other browser. I am in the KDP Sales Report screen when I click on the Book Report Bookmark. I still get the blank screen above.

It's very, very strange...


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Another option to consider:

I care about number of downloads, the the amount earned. I'd much rather see that in the title and at the top of the page.

And a nitpicky thing:

The pie chart colors are inconsistent on the Windows Firefox and Android Chrome versions.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I just succumbed to temptation and paid for book report. Can anyone tell me why I see this:

Devan Chronicles Series	£12.43	4 (sells for £5.99)

Merkiaari Wars Series	£6.65	5 (sells for £5.99)

How can 5 sales earn half as much as 4 sales when both are box sets priced the same? Is it amazon shenanigans with the 30% to international readers using .com?


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

It appears to be working fine for me on Yosemite, in Safari.

Noah and Sela - you probably need to update your Java plugin. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

lilywhite said:


> Could be. It could also be that the money just hasn't cleared. Sometimes I don't see it for hours, sometimes not till the next day.


Thanks. I hope it's that then.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Jennifer R P said:


> It appears to be working fine for me on Yosemite, in Safari.
> 
> Noah and Sela - you probably need to update your Java plugin. Only thing I can think of.


I tried updating Java when I first saw that screen. Didn't help. And I'm still seeing that screen today. I just want my $100 back


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

NoahPorter said:


> I just want my $100 back


WHAT?!  A Hundred Dollars?

Gonna go check my statement


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

lilywhite said:


> Can't say I blame you. I don't like to pay for things that don't work. Whatever the reason, it's not working for you. Have you heard anything back from support? I have to confess, even starry-eyed as I am with my love of Book Report, it's alarming that you're not getting answered.


Well, unless I'm missing something the issue just arrived yesterday and it is a weekend. I know some people actually take weekends off. I'd give a tad more time before becoming too alarmed considering the response rate of this post to date. Just my 2 cents FWIW


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

lilywhite said:


> Noah's first post about this problem was over a week ago.


Ok, I just read this page and saw he had an issue yesterday. I stand corrected if it's been a week.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Is this tool Java or JavaScript? I haven't seen anything that hinted at the launch of a Java plugin, which is usually pretty obvious, at least on my system. They're not the same, and if it's JavaScript then updating your Java will have no effect.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> You have to first go to KDP Reports, and then click on book report's symbol on your bookmarks bar.


 Thank You! That works!!!


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

RachelHanna said:


> I'm having the same issue of not being able to open Book Report. I've logged into KDP but it's not working. How do I reach tech support?


Noah - I'm having the same problem. Started Friday. At first the historical still updated with borrows and sales but then that stopped working too. I've uninstalled and reinstalled Java and nothing. I emailed him on Friday as soon as it started. Still waiting.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

I


bluwulf said:


> Noah - I'm having the same problem. Started Friday. At first the historical still updated with borrows and sales but then that stopped working too. I've uninstalled and reinstalled Java and nothing. I emailed him on Friday as soon as it started. Still waiting.


I just got it working again. I cleared my browser history and now it's working.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

bluwulf said:


> I've uninstalled and reinstalled Java and nothing.


Book Report is a bookmarklet. Bookmarklets use _JavaScript_, not Java. They are not the same; they are not connected. *Reinstalling Java will have zero effect.* That would be like trying to resolve problems in Book Report by reinstalling MS Office or any other unrelated software.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

NoahPorter said:


> I tried updating Java when I first saw that screen. Didn't help. And I'm still seeing that screen today. I just want my $100 back


It's a great tool when it's functional; there's no reason, really, to think that it won't soon be fixed. 

The thing is that BookReport is so cool, a lot of authors are now using it with glee and sometimes when a system becomes insanely popular, it hits hard on their current capabilities for service. 

So I think it's good to show some support and not withdraw automatically from something that potentially offers a really awesome service to you. It's popularity due to its usefulness is the whole reason it's having some issues that they are, as it is safe to assume, working on right now.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

I know I've made hundreds of dollars more this month simply because, by using BookReport, I was able to understand better how my income was reaching me and how to maximize that. If you're earning enough income to justify the need to pay $100 to use the service, it means a tool like this that helps you take a look at the overall picture of your business will come in handy $$$.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Sweet Amber said:


> I know I've made hundreds of dollars more this month simply because, by using BookReport, I was able to understand better how my income was reaching me and how to maximize that.


Can you elaborate on that? Maybe an example of how it helped?


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> Can you elaborate on that? Maybe an example of how it helped?


I was just about to post the same question


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

TromboneAl said:


> Can you elaborate on that? Maybe an example of how it helped?


Over a couple months, writing on multiple pen names, I had the impression that a longer series I was focusing on was selling less with each new installment, but the problem was simply my subjective sense of how much time was passing and how many sales the others did within so much time. When you're in the trenches I guess it's harder to get an overall sense of what's happening - in fact each installment was selling better in shorter time, and I subsequently made the decision to continue it - and it's raking in more and more cash.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Sweet Amber said:


> Over a couple months, writing on multiple pen names, I had the impression that a longer series I was focusing on was selling less with each new installment, but the problem was simply my subjective sense of how much time was passing and how many sales the others did within so much time. When you're in the trenches I guess it's harder to get an overall sense of what's happening - in fact each installment was selling better in shorter time, and I subsequently made the decision to continue it - and it's raking in more and more cash.


Ah understood, thanks!


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Ah understood, thanks!


No problem.  And I just found one more cool benefit it gave me that I think will help me be able to count on always making a quick boost of cash - I have a pen name with standalone erotica short stories for a specific niche, nothing with a series, and on a whim I put one of the titles on its five free days, with no promotion. It moved just a couple hundred free downloads, but at the time I _also_ had a huge, paid promotion going on with a two series set of stories on a different pen name serving a larger market.

So it goes without saying that, at the time, I was much more focused on the $100-a-day days streaming in due to _that_ promotion. 

But yesterday, looking over the chart of earnings for the current month in BookReport, I noticed that that one single title with its free days with no promotion made more money than it had been trending for the past few weeks. So I take a closer look and see that the amount of KU borrows went up while it was free, as a lot of KU users prefer to simply borrow books than to bother to download the free versions. They have their rhythm of reading, right? 

So that was an extra $30 on what looks to be a $1000 month, but the thing is there are six other titles like that which I can just go to KDP and set up the free days and the countdown deals, so I set that for this weekend. So maybe it'll turn out to be a $1200 month instead.

Like I'm saying, it's a great tool for when you're too busy launching a lot of titles all at once to do all that meticulous bean-counting.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Very cool.  Who woulda thought?


----------



## MrMojo01 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you clear cookies and cache you lose the entire database Mine went back to mid-January, I cleared my cookies and cache today and now Book Report only has my stats from the last 90 days!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

MrMojo01 said:


> If you clear cookies and cache you lose the entire database Mine went back to mid-January, I cleared my cookies and cache today and now Book Report only has my stats from the last 90 days!


This is mentioned up in the thread. I think he's working on an update to that [along with a million others].


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I woke up today and Bookreport tells me I have to pay now, which is fine. I remember it saying if you earn over a thousand dollars the previous month, you have to pay. So, I put my cc info in, and...nothing. I can't get Bookreport to function. It just keeps telling me that I have to pay to continue using it, however, in the tab part of the page, my day's income is still showing, and apparently updating as the number is changing. I just don't get any of the other stuff--the graphs, the number of sales, etc. 

I was watching my grandson when I did the payment thing so I thought maybe I was distracted and didn't hit the submit button after putting in my cc info since I never got a receipt from either Stripe or BookReport. I did it all again. This time, I was certain it went through because the submit button turned green and had a checkmark on it, then sort of slid up and disappeared. I thought it was updating the program for me, but nothing has changed. Still no receipts, and when I checked my bank, the charges (2) went through--however, the charge was 00.00 on both attempts. I don't know what is going on. I sent an email but was hoping someone here might have encountered the same problem. I've never used Stripe, and frankly, if this is how that system works for online payment, I'm ready to never use it again.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I woke up today and Bookreport tells me I have to pay now, which is fine. I remember it saying if you earn over a thousand dollars the previous month, you have to pay. So, I put my cc info in, and...nothing. I can't get Bookreport to function. It just keeps telling me that I have to pay to continue using it, however, in the tab part of the page, my day's income is still showing, and apparently updating as the number is changing. I just don't get any of the other stuff--the graphs, the number of sales, etc.
> 
> I was watching my grandson when I did the payment thing so I thought maybe I was distracted and didn't hit the submit button after putting in my cc info since I never got a receipt from either Stripe or BookReport. I did it all again. This time, I was certain it went through because the submit button turned green and had a checkmark on it, then sort of slid up and disappeared. I thought it was updating the program for me, but nothing has changed. Still no receipts, and when I checked my bank, the charges (2) went through--however, the charge was 00.00 on both attempts. I don't know what is going on. I sent an email but was hoping someone here might have encountered the same problem. I've never used Stripe, and frankly, if this is how that system works for online payment, I'm ready to never use it again.


I had a similar problem today. Woke up and Bookreport told me to pay up. I entered my info, and it still told me I had pay. I checked my bank, but the charge never went through. I tried again and it worked for me. Got an email receipt immediately and everything. So while it's not the exact same problem as yours, I did have a problem with it, so I'm thinking Stripe might be encountering some issues. Hopefully these bugs will be sorted out.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Logan Rutherford said:


> I had a similar problem today. Woke up and Bookreport told me to pay up. I entered my info, and it still told me I had pay. I checked my bank, but the charge never went through. I tried again and it worked for me. Got an email receipt immediately and everything. So while it's not the exact same problem as yours, I did have a problem with it, so I'm thinking Stripe might be encountering some issues. Hopefully these bugs will be sorted out.


Good to know that they do send receipts when it works. If I hadn't had the transactions show up twice, even though there was no charge, I'd be willing to try again. I was doing the $10/month option. Maybe that is the problem? I don't want to fork over a hundred bucks when I'm not sure I'll continue using it.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Good to know that they do send receipts when it works. If I hadn't had the transactions show up twice, even though there was no charge, I'd be willing to try again. I was doing the $10/month option. Maybe that is the problem? I don't want to fork over a hundred bucks when I'm not sure I'll continue using it.


I went with the $10/month option too. I plan on going with the $100 dollar one next month though, just so I don't have to worry about it not going through again.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Same problem here. Green check mark, then an email requesting confirmation, which was through Mailchimp. Still asks me to pay, isn't working...


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Just discovered this today. Amazing little piece of software. Amazon should work this way by default.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Mary, did this problem fix itself for you, did you get any email response from them? Did your payment go through? My card showed a deficit the next day and nothing else should've taken any money, so it seems to me that the payment _did_ go through... no response from them yet but it's been a day or so. I think my problem was I put a different email address than the one i use for KDP, since I thought it was in conjunction with the credit card info. I guess we'll wait and see though...


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Just jumping in to say that I love Book Report. Real time updates on sales and I can check my history at a glance? What's not to love?


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Still love it, have it up all the time.

But when the computer sleeps (many times during the day) sometimes the data is wrong. A workaround would be to have, on the page, "$12.01 earned as of 2015/06/03 7:42."


----------



## SnarkyMommy (Aug 14, 2014)

Is anyone else having borrow amounts not show correctly? For the first time today, it seems to be confusing borrows and sales. I checked and the borrow amount in the settings is def set to 1.34, but my dashboard is showing 11 borrows adding up to $25.09 with line items for several books showing two borrows for total of $4.75, which, no. Two borrows is $2.68 (2x1.34=2.6.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Money from sales hits the book's total when the money clears the bank, rather than on the date the book was sold. This often messes with the totals.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet Amber said:


> Mary, did this problem fix itself for you, did you get any email response from them? Did your payment go through? My card showed a deficit the next day and nothing else should've taken any money, so it seems to me that the payment _did_ go through... no response from them yet but it's been a day or so. I think my problem was I put a different email address than the one i use for KDP, since I thought it was in conjunction with the credit card info. I guess we'll wait and see though...


My third attempt worked and I received a receipt almost immediately. I don't know why it didn't work the first two times, but it's working great now.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet Amber said:


> I know I've made hundreds of dollars more this month simply because, by using BookReport, I was able to understand better how my income was reaching me and how to maximize that. If you're earning enough income to justify the need to pay $100 to use the service, it means a tool like this that helps you take a look at the overall picture of your business will come in handy $$$.


I think you're right. I had a Bookbub ad in May for a free book which is permafree, so I'm really watching what is happening with the rest of the books in the series. The next book has been selling well, but had a slight downtick a few days ago. I decided to do a Kindle countdown with it, then was going to chicken out because the next day, sales were back up, however, it was too late. I had forgotten that with Kindle Countdowns, you can't change anything within 24 hours of the promo.  So, I was watching my sales yesterday like a hawk, worried I'd totally screwed up my momentum. Fortunately, with BookReport, I was able to see that my earnings from that book remained the same--and yeah, I had to sell a lot more of them to reach that, but its ranking improved, leading to greater visibility. Not only that, but it really cemented my suspicion that people were a little hesitant to jump from a free book to a $4.99 book. I'm hoping getting two books for a bargain, and if they liked both, they will be less hesitant to buy the next two at $4.99. My overall earnings yesterday were my second best of the year, so that shows me I didn't make a mistake. (btw, I did no promo at all for the countdown as I wanted to see how it did so I could better judge if it was the price change alone that made the difference.)


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I use this every day--one of the tabs on Firefox always displays the day's total.

Here's a thought: For me, the main information I'm interested in is how many units of my current book have been sold or borrowed today. Given that the money earned is less important and not always correct, I'd love to be able have a choice as to what's displayed. In fact, consider this: The user could then set up different tabs with different information displayed, as seen here:










HTH.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Today, Book Report is telling me I have 7 borrows (correct), and estimating the amount earned as $6.77 even though I have the KU borrows set at an estimated $1.25. Has anyone else had a problem like this, and is there any way to correct it? It's suffering math fail on multiple computers, so I don't think the issue is on my end,


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

Dragovian said:


> Today, Book Report is telling me I have 7 borrows (correct), and estimating the amount earned as $6.77 even though I have the KU borrows set at an estimated $1.25. Has anyone else had a problem like this, and is there any way to correct it?


I've seen this, too, but it usually corrects itself after a while - like maybe the $$ isn't refreshing as quickly as the # sold.

The strange thing I have seen - don't know if it's mentioned elsewhere - but I get different dollar amounts on Chrome and Firefox.

ETA: Derp! The KU amount was set differently in each browser. They match.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm mostly going "huh?" at it because $6.77 doesn't divide evenly by $1.25, so even if it's working from the wrong number of borrows it's still very confused. Previous days are fine, though, so I'm just going to hope it corrects by tomorrow.

Edit: (Just checked it in Chrome rather than Firefox, same total. It's like it has a fraction of a book stuck in its algorithm.)


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> I use this every day--one of the tabs on Firefox always displays the day's total.
> 
> Here's a thought: For me, the main information I'm interested in is how many units of my current book have been sold or borrowed today. Given that the money earned is less important and not always correct, I'd love to be able have a choice as to what's displayed. In fact, consider this: The user could then set up different tabs with different information displayed, as seen here:
> 
> ...


How do you get the tab with the number of books sold to come up. I looked at every link and don't see something like that. Only the amount earned.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Salvador Mercer said:


> How do you get the tab with the number of books sold to come up. I looked at every link and don't see something like that. Only the amount earned.


Sorry, that was just a mock-up of how I'd like it to be. Hope you didn't waste too much time. I guess I made it too real-looking.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

TromboneAl said:


> I use this every day--one of the tabs on Firefox always displays the day's total.
> 
> Here's a thought: For me, the main information I'm interested in is how many units of my current book have been sold or borrowed today. Given that the money earned is less important and not always correct, I'd love to be able have a choice as to what's displayed. In fact, consider this: The user could then set up different tabs with different information displayed, as seen here:
> 
> ...


That would be...


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Whoa, this is a really impressive tool. I wish it could account for audiobook sales somehow. That's where I'm currently raking it in.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> Sorry, that was just a mock-up of how I'd like it to be. Hope you didn't waste too much time. I guess I made it too real-looking.


Pretty good mock up. Not too much time, but I did click on every hyper looking text I could find LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm having to manually refresh Book Report mostly today, is this just me or is there gremlins in the K.U. v2.0 that are causing the auto-refresh not to work?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

Normally, I just have to click on the screen for it to update. I'm not unduly worried as I know it will get sorted if it's not me. Tomorrow I will check again.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> I use this every day--one of the tabs on Firefox always displays the day's total.
> 
> Here's a thought: For me, the main information I'm interested in is how many units of my current book have been sold or borrowed today. Given that the money earned is less important and not always correct, I'd love to be able have a choice as to what's displayed. In fact, consider this: The user could then set up different tabs with different information displayed, as seen here:
> 
> ...


That's an awesome idea. Thanks - it will be added soon.



Dragovian said:


> Today, Book Report is telling me I have 7 borrows (correct), and estimating the amount earned as $6.77 even though I have the KU borrows set at an estimated $1.25. Has anyone else had a problem like this, and is there any way to correct it? It's suffering math fail on multiple computers, so I don't think the issue is on my end,


This is actually very common - and the issue lies in Amazon's data, not Book Report. Essentially, sales don't always show up at the same time as their royalties. So sometimes you'll see zero sales but some earnings. Other times you'll see a sale that appears to have earned nothing. You can actually find the same inconsistencies within the normal KDP Sales Dashboard - they're just easy to miss because those reports are so broad.



Rubens4tune said:


> I'm having to manually refresh Book Report mostly today, is this just me or is there gremlins in the K.U. v2.0 that are causing the auto-refresh not to work?


I got a call from the KDP tech team recently. At first I thought it was going to be bad news, but it turns out they want to help make Book Report better! The autorefresh has been running into some errors because of how many requests it sends. But they're making some changes to their system, I'm making some changes to mine, and this should be totally resolved in the next version.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

BookReport said:


> I got a call from the KDP tech team recently. At first I thought it was going to be bad news, but it turns out they want to help make Book Report better! The autorefresh has been running into some errors because of how many requests it sends. But they're making some changes to their system, I'm making some changes to mine, and this should be totally resolved in the next version.


Hey, that's awesome! I've had Book Report for a while now and it's the only thing I've ever been happy I had to pay for. 

I do have a question for you, if you happen to pop into this thread: I recently published some new stuff (3 episodes of a serial and a new novella). My sales and borrows for these new titles are showing up fine and accurately on the Today tab, but when those sales/borrows kick over to Historical, they disappear. None of the sales or borrows for the newest titles show up under Yesterday, Last Week, Last Fortnight, This Month, etc.

So... is it me? I cleared my cache about a week ago for some other reason, but that didn't seem to fix it either.

Thanks for creating this tool!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> Hey, that's awesome! I've had Book Report for a while now and it's the only thing I've ever been happy I had to pay for.
> 
> I do have a question for you, if you happen to pop into this thread: I recently published some new stuff (3 episodes of a serial and a new novella). My sales and borrows for these new titles are showing up fine and accurately on the Today tab, but when those sales/borrows kick over to Historical, they disappear. None of the sales or borrows for the newest titles show up under Yesterday, Last Week, Last Fortnight, This Month, etc.
> 
> ...


The same thing has been happening to me. I had a new book come out at the beginning of the month, and while it shows up just fine on the daily reports, it's never listed on the historical one. So I have to wonder if the historical totals are correct or not.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

ChristinePope said:


> The same thing has been happening to me. I had a new book come out at the beginning of the month, and while it shows up just fine on the daily reports, it's never listed on the historical one. So I have to wonder if the historical totals are correct or not.


This is a bug that'll be fixed in the next version (just a couple days away!), but for now you can fix it by deselecting then reselecting all your pen names/titles on the historical page.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

BookReport said:


> This is a bug that'll be fixed in the next version (just a couple days away!), but for now you can fix it by deselecting then reselecting all your pen names/titles on the historical page.


Cool! My historical earnings just shot up by more than a grand.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

BookReport said:


> This is a bug that'll be fixed in the next version (just a couple days away!), but for now you can fix it by deselecting then reselecting all your pen names/titles on the historical page.


Awesome, thank you! I'm afraid I didn't get an extra thousand  but my total is higher now. Yay!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just heard my first ka-ching   It was only $2.08, but hey, it was exciting.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Book Report isn't loading for me. Is anyone else having any problems?

**Edited to add:

I went to Book Report's website with my KDP dashboard open and through some miracle of internet fairy dust power I got the page to load. Of course it was accompanied by a VERY LOUD ka-ching and I may have just lost a few years off my life.


----------



## noob (Dec 11, 2014)

R. M. Webb said:


> Book Report isn't loading for me. Is anyone else having any problems?


i've tried several times to load book report. when i click on the bookmarklet while in my amazon reports page i get a blank white screen. running old lion 10.7.5 with safari so that might have something to do with it


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

noob said:


> i've tried several times to load book report. when i click on the bookmarklet while in my amazon reports page i get a blank white screen. running old lion 10.7.5 with safari so that might have something to do with it


That's exactly what was happening to me using Chrome. As I edited my previous post to add, I had the reports page up with the blank white screen I was getting from Book Report up and opened another tab to go to www.getbookreport.com. Whatever was broken got fixed through the miracle of the internet. 

It's still acting a little wonky, though. Perhaps something's a little broken.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the ka-ching sound. It makes my day!!


----------



## Ebook Itch (Mar 3, 2015)

Jill James said:


> Thank you so much for the ka-ching sound. It makes my day!!


----------



## noob (Dec 11, 2014)

R. M. Webb said:


> That's exactly what was happening to me using Chrome. As I edited my previous post to add, I had the reports page up with the blank white screen I was getting from Book Report up and opened another tab to go to www.getbookreport.com. Whatever was broken got fixed through the miracle of the internet.
> 
> It's still acting a little wonky, though. Perhaps something's a little broken.


glad it got sorted for you. i had a moment of panic where i thought i'd erased all my sales.

then i realized it was like four bucks. that helped. sort of.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

In IE I can't get data past July 8th, (July 7 says 0).

I downloaded this to Chrome and it's working fine in Chrome.  What's up with IE?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I've checked my settings and all is correct. I want to ignore any books that aren't selling. It used to work, but now I am seeing ALL books listed no matter what. It's very annoying. Any chance a bug fix is in the works?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I've checked my settings and all is correct. I want to ignore any books that aren't selling. It used to work, but now I am seeing ALL books listed no matter what. It's very annoying. Any chance a bug fix is in the works?


I just saw that start happening today, too. It is kind of annoying....


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I've checked my settings and all is correct. I want to ignore any books that aren't selling. It used to work, but now I am seeing ALL books listed no matter what. It's very annoying. Any chance a bug fix is in the works?


My guess is that while responding to the request for free books to show, the other books were accidentally made to always show as well.

It might be fixed by querying for downloads rather than sales, when deciding what to show. Though I guess querying for money and for pages is still needed, too.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Cherise Kelley said:


> My guess is that while responding to the request for free books to show, the other books were accidentally made to always show as well.
> 
> It might be fixed by querying for downloads rather than sales, when deciding what to show. Though I guess querying for money and for pages is still needed, too.


Yep, sorry guys. Introduced this bug while getting rid of another. Hopefully fixing it today!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh man, this is going to be close, I may actually have to pay for my book report next month...


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Paying for book report is a problem I always want to have .


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

bobfrost said:


> Paying for book report is a problem I always want to have .


Agreed, I'm just struggling with the two month lag in royalties hitting the ole bank account. Last month was a whopping $70 paid, whoopee, I won't break even on my expenses till I get paid in late August and by then I'll probably rack up another round of expenses with promos and editing, and now maybe even Book Report hehe. Will feel good when the revenue stream equals and exceeds the expense stream.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I want to ignore any books that aren't selling. It used to work, but now I am seeing ALL books listed no matter what.


Yay, I reloaded the page, and this is fixed!


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

So I'm playing around with this since I just published my first book yesterday and I have a question.
It shows an amount of money on royalties... but my calculations show that amount is off. By a lot.
Like, really way lower than the amount I have. 

Does it not convert sales in other currencies, or something? It's not just the page reads that are unaccounted for, but also a good bit of the raw sales.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

bobfrost said:


> Paying for book report is a problem I always want to have .


The pricing arrangement is one of the best things about BookReport. Mostly it's free, but if it isn't - you don't mind!

Only thing it doesn't do that I'd like is show where the sales/pages read are coming from. It's useful to know if that sudden bump is US or elsewhere.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Shei Darksbane said:


> So I'm playing around with this since I just published my first book yesterday and I have a question.
> It shows an amount of money on royalties... but my calculations show that amount is off. By a lot.
> Like, really way lower than the amount I have.
> 
> Does it not convert sales in other currencies, or something? It's not just the page reads that are unaccounted for, but also a good bit of the raw sales.


There's often a lag between when the sale hits your graph, and when the actual money registers. Book Report only shows the money that's already cleared Amazon's payment system, so sometimes it'll lag a few hours/show up the next day.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Shei Darksbane said:


> So I'm playing around with this since I just published my first book yesterday and I have a question.
> It shows an amount of money on royalties... but my calculations show that amount is off. By a lot.
> Like, really way lower than the amount I have.
> 
> Does it not convert sales in other currencies, or something? It's not just the page reads that are unaccounted for, but also a good bit of the raw sales.


Amazon doesn't post the money for the sales until it clears the bank, but Amazon posts the sales any time from immediately to about 5 hours after they come in. Tomorrow you will probably see more money than sales for awhile. The money lags behind by 5 - 48 hours.

Book Report merely presents the data Amazon has posted in a nicer, more user-friendly manner. It does not invent data.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Agreed, I'm just struggling with the two month lag in royalties hitting the ole bank account. Last month was a whopping $70 paid, whoopee, I won't break even on my expenses till I get paid in late August and by then I'll probably rack up another round of expenses with promos and editing, and now maybe even Book Report hehe. Will feel good when the revenue stream equals and exceeds the expense stream.


Prawn problems 

I thought I might sneak an extra free month in but I gotta pay that man his monies.

I am going to cry if they ever give it to me for free again


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Amazon doesn't post the money for the sales until it clears the bank, but Amazon posts the sales any time from immediately to about 5 hours after they come in. Tomorrow you will probably see more money than sales for awhile. The money lags behind by 5 - 48 hours.
> 
> Book Report merely presents the data Amazon has posted in a nicer, more user-friendly manner. It does not invent data.


Okay! I figured it was something like that, but maybe I was doing something wrong. :3
Thank you!!


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Only thing it doesn't do that I'd like is show where the sales/pages read are coming from. It's useful to know if that sudden bump is US or elsewhere.


Actually, that would be a nice feature... Being able to break things down by country... It would be really cool to be able to pull up a day and have a pie chart/data showing how much you made in each country.

I also wouldn't mind seeing the daily income have a little break-down under it that shows how much of that money is coming from Sales and how much is coming from Pages Read...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Bug is fixed. Thanks. I wouldn't be without Book Report. I look at it WAYYYYY too much


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I just love the Ka-ching  . Even if it's only once per day for a few cents


----------



## RBK (Nov 28, 2014)

I love Book Report. More than happy to pay. The pricing system is just perfect.


----------



## Violet Haze (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, so glad to see this, it's lovely! Thanks!


----------



## RBK (Nov 28, 2014)

Boyd said:


> My mom looked at my funny and asked me "What was that?" and my little 5 year old (gets up early with dad) looks at her deadpan and said "It's the sound of daddy's money."


Ha!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

The ka-ching scares the cr*p out of me. (Probably something to do with the kids trying the volume up).


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2015)

there is definitively a bug since the July update.

Yesterday and today it doesn't show any titles which were sold, but reports my earnings nonetheless. It appears to apply to books which are sold on one day, but accounted for the next day.

It's a shame because the tool was very reliable before and now I am forced to check with the original dashboard to see which books were sold. I guess that people who sell a lot of books don't recognize this bug.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

What am I doing wrong - I have the icon on my toolbar. I go to my KDP dashboard, click the book report icon and nothing happens.

I think I had a trial version when it first came out, and then forgot about it. But it's not asking me to activate or anything. It just sits there, taunting me with its silence...


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Tilly said:


> What am I doing wrong - I have the icon on my toolbar. I go to my KDP dashboard, click the book report icon and nothing happens.
> 
> I think I had a trial version when it first came out, and then forgot about it. But it's not asking me to activate or anything. It just sits there, taunting me with its silence...


I haven't had any of the problems that people have mentioned. Some times it seems to take a little while for the money and numbers sold to catch up with each other but eventually they do. 
Maybe you could remove the browser shortcut and re-add it. Maybe that will help if you can't get it to work at all.
Sorry I don't have more helpful advice.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Tilly said:


> What am I doing wrong - I have the icon on my toolbar. I go to my KDP dashboard, click the book report icon and nothing happens.
> 
> I think I had a trial version when it first came out, and then forgot about it. But it's not asking me to activate or anything. It just sits there, taunting me with its silence...


Instead if the KDP dashboard, you need to be in KDP reports, where KDP displays your sales graphs. THEN click on the Book Report bookmark.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Instead if the KDP dashboard, you need to be in KDP reports, where KDP displays your sales graphs. THEN click on the Book Report bookmark.


thank you! All fixed. That's what I get for skipping a step in the instructions... lol


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Boyd said:


> There ya go. Cute moment because of the Ka-Ching


Almost the exact same thing happened to me! Only in this case it was my tween telling her grandparents, "Oh, that's just mom selling more books. She makes money even when she's playing World of Warcraft!"

Eeep.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

So is this thing working with KU2 or what? I'm pretty sure it's giving me wrong numbers


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

It's fun to use but as far as I can see, it doesn't show preorders.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

DGS said:


> So is this thing working with KU2 or what? I'm pretty sure it's giving me wrong numbers


What did you put in for a page-read amount?


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Lady Runa said:


> It's fun to use but as far as I can see, it doesn't show preorders.


It doesn't show preorders till they're delivered and paid.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I just love the ka-ching - even if it's only 35c    

I wonder if we should ask for a slot machine cascade when it reaches over $100 and a slot machine bells and whistles for over $1000   
(not that I'm likely to hear that sound in the near future   )


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

lilywhite said:


> What did you put in for a page-read amount?


page read estimate? ohh..i get it, so 0 for borrows .005 for that field... ah, there it is, much better... wait, no, much worse! Crap, KU2 sucks.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

DGS said:


> page read estimate? ohh..i get it, so 0 for borrows .005 for that field... ah, there it is, much better... wait, no, much worse! Crap, KU2 sucks.


I had to smile at this. You've just perfectly summed up a months worth of forum posts in that one comment.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

A fine app that I'm more than happy to pay for. Good to see Amazon creating opportunities for talented entrepreneurs; they could have done something like this themselves - instead, they settled for simple functionality. Book Report is so much better. Assuming the developer is looking in, could we have a Notes page to help with tracking the effects of promotions, cover changes etc?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

LOVE it! a steal at 10 bucks per month and an even greater steal/deal for free. way to go!


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

As of this morning, Book Report is only showing me data from the last two days. Any ideas what I might do to fix it? I reported the bug, but thought I might also ask here.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

R. M. Webb said:


> As of this morning, Book Report is only showing me data from the last two days. Any ideas what I might do to fix it? I reported the bug, but thought I might also ask here.


Go into the settings page on book report and forget your data, then reload it.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

bobfrost said:


> Go into the settings page on book report and forget your data, then reload it.


My hero! Thank you.


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

So I went to the settings tab, chose "By Book", then selected every episode of my latest serial plus the omnibus, and ta-da! I know exactly* how much the serial has earned me in all its forms. I love this software.

*depending on how much we actually get per page read and the fluctuations of the Canadian dollar


----------



## Mike_Author (Oct 19, 2013)

Apologies as I am sure this has been covered earlier however just wanted to ask - I just turned on the ka-ching sound.  Do I just keep Book Report open in my browser and it plays a sound when there has been a sale?


----------



## BookWurm (Aug 3, 2015)

Mike_Author said:


> Apologies as I am sure this has been covered earlier however just wanted to ask - I just turned on the ka-ching sound. Do I just keep Book Report open in my browser and it plays a sound when there has been a sale?


Yes, but you will end up turning it off when you are constantly woken through the night by the sound of money coming into your account.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

thesmallprint said:


> Good to see Amazon creating opportunities for talented entrepreneurs; they could have done something like this themselves - instead, they settled for simple functionality.


That's a generous and positive way of looking at it. I guess I'm less generous / positive and look more at the multitude of opportunities that Amazon refuses or fails to open up, whether intentionally or just through prioritization, lack of vision, etc.

If I'm understanding correctly that Book Report is basically just doing some thorough screen scraping (and file processing?), then I wouldn't give Amazon any credit for Book Report other than for not blocking it via technical or legal means. This looks like an entrepreneur finding an opportunity amid the too-simple functionality provided by Amazon. If Amazon wanted to _create_ opportunities, it would provide a proper API that could be used to build all kinds of useful tools. Imagine the fairy tale of KDP, CreateSpace, Kobo, NOOK Press, Apple, Google Play, Smashwords, and everybody else providing useful APIs, so that Book Report (or myriad other tools) could aggregate all of your sales data across all platforms, rather than only presenting Amazon sales data. _That_ would be creating opportunities for entrepreneurial developers.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

After being inspired by threads where people show their month-by-month earnings, I thought an option to toggle the sales graph from "earnings per day" to "earnings per month" might be nice. Anyone else agree, or is this a silly idea that I shouldn't bother the devs with?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Dragovian said:


> After being inspired by threads where people show their month-by-month earnings, I thought an option to toggle the sales graph from "earnings per day" to "earnings per month" might be nice. Anyone else agree, or is this a silly idea that I shouldn't bother the devs with?


You can do that on the history page, I think.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> You can do that on the history page, I think.


I can show a year's earnings, or a month's, or any custom span of time, but I can't get the graph to graph monthly totals...or if that's an option, I don't know where to find it.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Feature Request:

Can the newest changed figures show up in red, so that when I hear the ka-ching and look at Book Report, I can see right away what just happened?


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Is this even working anymore. I press bookreport and nothing comes up anymore


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

kalel said:


> Is this even working anymore. I press bookreport and nothing comes up anymore


Are you on your Reports page?


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

kalel said:


> Is this even working anymore. I press bookreport and nothing comes up anymore


I've been having this issue for about a month now, but only in one specific browser on one computer. Try a different browser and see if that solves your problem; I had to switch from firefox to chrome.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

It still works, I keep it open all day long.   I did lose all my past data though, which sucks because Amazon is no longer allowing them to pull all historical data, so I think it's gone forever, though I'd like to know where it went.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Book Report makes it easy to compare month by month figures. Have you compared the first two months of KU2?

My sales were a bit down in Sept compared to August, but my pages read were up. My royalties were also up slightly, so that's the important bit. My novels are quite long so pages read are helping to increase the royalties. Be interesting to see if the trend continues this month  .


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I may have mentioned this, but here's a minor change that would save me some time:

Please add text on the page that says something like "Last updated at 2015/10/12 8:29."

The way it is now, I often have to wonder whether the results shown are current. They usually are, but not always. So I end up obsessively refreshing the page, and then clicking the bookmarklet bookmark.

Please help us with our BSOCD (book sales obsessive compulsive disorder).


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Any news yet about the latest outage?


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

Wow! Amazing.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, the good news is, after being inactive for several months, my Download Data button is working again.

The bad news is, it's only downloading the last two days of info.

Anyone got any ideas why/how to fix?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

lilywhite said:


> Well, the good news is, after being inactive for several months, my Download Data button is working again.
> 
> The bad news is, it's only downloading the last two days of info.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas why/how to fix?


Huh, you're right. I'll look into this.

And I should be honest here. The reason the download button and its bugs haven't been a priority for me is because I'm working on something that should replace it. Something that'll sync and back up your Book Report data automatically, and maybe even open the door to mobile apps. Stay tuned.

But I will try to get that fixed.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

BookReport said:


> Huh, you're right. I'll look into this.
> 
> And I should be honest here. The reason the download button and its bugs haven't been a priority for me is because I'm working on something that should replace it. Something that'll sync and back up your Book Report data automatically, and maybe even open the door to mobile apps. Stay tuned.
> 
> But I will try to get that fixed.


All of that sounds very exciting! I'm just living in fear that I'm gonna have a catastrophic cookie failure and lose all my beautiful, beautiful data.

I shall stay tuned!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Liam is a miracle worker. We have been working hard on my problem (Liam works hard, I stress over it) and we have finally fixed my stupid Chrome browser. Some how I broke it... yeah I know, I'm the Breaker of Things. Anyway, all is well with my Book Reporting world, AND I made tons of money. I can finally see that I did


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

it's a happy day for us all who have bookreport OCD. Glad you pulled in some coin, mark


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

> yeah I know, I'm the Breaker of Things


Well, you know what they say about the first step...

Just kidding, Mark! Glad to hear you got your issue worked out, and also that there are some nifty things upcoming for Book Report. Odd as it may sound, I'm looking forward to the day when I will be paying for this program.


----------



## J. M. Clearwater (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm still having the same problem Mark described, both in Opera and Safari, where I'm blocked from the data and told I need to subscribe when I already have. Liam and Mark, how were you able to resolve?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

J. M. Clearwater said:


> I'm still having the same problem Mark described, both in Opera and Safari, where I'm blocked from the data and told I need to subscribe when I already have. Liam and Mark, how were you able to resolve?
> 
> Thanks!


In Chrome go to Customize and controls>settings>advanced settings> Click Reset Settings.

Then re-enable your extensions and it should work. Basically something was corrupted in my Chrome Browser.


----------



## J. M. Clearwater (Dec 11, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> In Chrome go to Customize and controls>settings>advanced settings> Click Reset Settings.
> 
> Then re-enable your extensions and it should work. Basically something was corrupted in my Chrome Browser.


Thanks, Mark! I'm having the problem in Opera, though, as well as in Safari for iOS. I don't use Chrome these days, as it hogs the memory on my poor limping old laptop.

Poking around in Opera right now, but don't really see a way to reset the settings there. I've emailed BR customer support, but if anyone else has any ideas, I would appreciate it muchly!


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Suggested feature: A way to hide books that are no longer available for sale while showing all of the books that are available for sale regardless of whether or not they've had a sale.

Perhaps have a tab that lists all of the books in my KDP account and be able to checkmark if I want to exclude them from the "Today" tab.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Bug thing: After importing my data from Nov-July, I've got 71 books listed, and 60+ of those are blank entries (check boxes with no corresponding title).


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

It's pretty much not working for me at all now on both Opera and Firefox.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I love Book Report but I've got some sort of bug too now. The data for December 27th is incorrect, by a wide margin, (like hundreds of dollars). I've refreshed my browser but it's still wrong. Just sharing that in case the Book Report guy needed to know.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't seem to be having any problems - but then again, nothing very much is happening


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

lilywhite said:


> Bug thing: After importing my data from Nov-July, I've got 71 books listed, and 60+ of those are blank entries (check boxes with no corresponding title).


I made sure I had spreadsheets covering my whole publishing term, then deleted cookies and reuploaded the two downloaded csv files I have. All is working as it should!


----------



## TimWLong (Dec 3, 2013)

I love Book Report and it's more than worth the $10 a month. I just had a new book release and I should REALLY turn off the "ka-ching" sound but it makes me smile every single time.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

kemobullock said:


> I love Book Report but I've got some sort of bug too now. The data for December 27th is incorrect, by a wide margin, (like hundreds of dollars). I've refreshed my browser but it's still wrong. Just sharing that in case the Book Report guy needed to know.


On the settings tab, click the new "confirm data" button. It recalculates the last 90 days for you.


----------



## J. M. Clearwater (Dec 11, 2015)

Still not working at all for me on either of my browsers, and no response from support to my email as yet.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

J. M. Clearwater said:


> Still not working at all for me on either of my browsers, and no response from support to my email as yet.


me either. All I get is a big blank white space. withdrawal much? I'm sure it will be fixed soon...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

LKRigel said:


> me either. All I get is a big blank white space. withdrawal much? I'm sure it will be fixed soon...


I'm almost certain this is a problem with your browser. It happened to me, but more importantly if it were a general problem there would be a lot more people having the same issue. I had to go into Chrome and click the reset setting buttons to make the blank go away and Book Report start working again.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I'm almost certain this is a problem with your browser. It happened to me, but more importantly if it were a general problem there would be a lot more people having the same issue. I had to go into Chrome and click the reset setting buttons to make the blank go away and Book Report start working again.


You're right, it was. I noted in the other thread that I had to disable Privacy Badger for the KDP site, and then Book Report worked fine.


----------



## Mercedes Vox (Jul 22, 2014)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE.


----------



## Mercedes Vox (Jul 22, 2014)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with Book Report? It was working fine for me earlier, but now even when I try to go to the setup page it gives me a DNS error


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Anyone else having issues with Book Report? It was working fine for me earlier, but now even when I try to go to the setup page it gives me a DNS error


It just died on me, too. All I get is a blank page when I try to click on Book Report in my toolbar. Woe.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

ChristinePope said:


> It just died on me, too. All I get is a blank page when I try to click on Book Report in my toolbar. Woe.


Same here.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

Book Report is currently down. It looks like our hosting provider, Netlify, may be experiencing a DDOS. Their homepage is down as well. Getting in touch with them now, hopefully everything will be back to normal soon.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Liam.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

BookReport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Book Report is currently down. It looks like our hosting provider, Netlify, may be experiencing a DDOS. Their homepage is down as well. Getting in touch with them now, hopefully everything will be back to normal soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.

EDIT
Looks like mine is back up. Awesome


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Everything should be fully functional again. If anyone is still experiencing issues, let me know.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Damn I missed it. I was sleeping


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Damn I missed it. I was sleeping


Haha. Maybe that can be my new goal: Keep downtime minimal enough that Mark never notices.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

How much data can book report pull? Mine only goes back to October. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

B. Yard said:


> How much data can book report pull? Mine only goes back to October.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Amazon has requested that Book Report only pull data back from 90 days or less. Moving forward, your data should remain, though.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Does anyone else have an issue where one day will show like 10% of what you regularly sell, but the other days are ok? Happens twice a month now for me.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

DGS said:


> Does anyone else have an issue where one day will show like 10% of what you regularly sell, but the other days are ok? Happens twice a month now for me.


I'm hearing a few reports of this, and I'm looking into it. It should be fixed soon.

For now, the "Confirm my Data" button on the Settings tab usually does the trick.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

The [Confirm my date] button on the Settings page fixed it for me. I had been showing $0 for Jan 12, which I knew was wrong. When I used that button, it fixed it. It all looks good now for me.

Maybe that will work for others?


----------



## Yamila Abraham (Jan 5, 2016)

This thing is so fricking awesome.  Now I don't have to do currency conversions to see what my month to date is.  I'm in love!!


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I worship Book Report!  My favorite tool ever.  It's worked perfectly ever since I started using it a few weeks ago.

For those new to using it - you can adjust the Amazon KENP rate - and should, if you want to get accurate numbers.


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

Just to add: I've been seeing book sales in the KDP dashboard that weren't being reported by BookReport, but the confirm my data button did fix the problem. Mac and Chrome.


----------



## bellamedia (Aug 25, 2012)

grrr.. I woke up this morning and found that all of my data before Feb 7, 2016 is gone. I haven't cleared anything or changed any settings. It was working find as of 9pm last night. Anyone else seeing this or had their data disappear? I was fortunate enough to have all of my data (and the settings tab still says last data 1/1/2014).


----------



## jay_northcote (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi
I've been using Book Report for two months now, and I love it! But this morning I had to reset Firefox due to an issue with a printer, and in the process I've lost two months of Book Report data  
Does anyone know if there is a way of restoring my data from Oct/Nov? I'm not sure where it was stored. I tried copying back my old Firefox data from the file that got saved on my desktop when I reset, but that didn't work and I'm stuck for what else to try.

Alternatively is there a way of importing data into Book Report from Amazon royalty reports from previous months?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

jay_northcote said:


> Hi
> I've been using Book Report for two months now, and I love it! But this morning I had to reset Firefox due to an issue with a printer, and in the process I've lost two months of Book Report data
> Does anyone know if there is a way of restoring my data from Oct/Nov? I'm not sure where it was stored. I tried copying back my old Firefox data from the file that got saved on my desktop when I reset, but that didn't work and I'm stuck for what else to try.
> 
> Alternatively is there a way of importing data into Book Report from Amazon royalty reports from previous months?


On the settings page, there is a button called "confirm my data". It will recalculate the last 3 months. If that isn't enough, contact BR by email.


----------



## jay_northcote (Nov 5, 2015)

TimothyEllis said:


> On the settings page, there is a button called "confirm my data". It will recalculate the last 3 months. If that isn't enough, contact BR by email.


Thanks, but it's not the last three months that's the problem. I have those. It's the two before that, which I'd built up since I first started using Book report, that I've lost. 
I've emailed them, hoping there is a way of restoring it.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Did you click it anyway, just in case?


----------



## jay_northcote (Nov 5, 2015)

TimothyEllis said:


> Did you click it anyway, just in case?


yes  no luck!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Had you downloaded your data previous to this? You'd only have to upload the csv file in that case.


----------



## Nicola Claire (May 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm just considering using Book Report. Can anyone please tell me, does it pull UK data as well? Or just US. Thanks.


----------



## Nicola Claire (May 22, 2014)

Boyd said:


> it pulls data from everywhere and does currency conversions


Thanks!


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

One feature i'd love to see implemented is sorting just by a particular book. Is this coming?


----------



## Phantammeron (Apr 23, 2016)

Ebook Itch, I'm a fellow web developer myself, now author. A couple of quick questions......

Are you storing any of the user data from the KDP page on your side?

Are you redirecting back to the user's KDP page when they click the bookmark, downloading their data from their secure login KDP page, then hiding that KDP page? Just curious how you are getting the data from Amazon. I assume its all in the excel files and maybe some JSON, REST, or other requests made through that one KDP page. Does Amazon supply a simple XML data page?

When you subscribe, is there a mobile app, and if not, is this interface also designed for small smart phone screens. I like it and its very cool.

Mitchell


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I love the ka-ching, but unfortunately I don't hear it all that often. I'm doing a freebie and getting a fair number of downloads - would love to have a bell or something for freebies


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Mine stopped working yesterday. It was fine in the morning but mid-afternoon it started displaying an empty white page, with just the Book Report symbol and the day's earnings displayed on the tab. I'm using Chrome. Did anyone who had this problem before figure out how to fix this?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Marina Finlayson said:


> Mine stopped working yesterday. It was fine in the morning but mid-afternoon it started displaying an empty white page, with just the Book Report symbol and the day's earnings displayed on the tab. I'm using Chrome. Did anyone who had this problem before figure out how to fix this?


I didn't have any problems.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Marina Finlayson said:


> Mine stopped working yesterday. It was fine in the morning but mid-afternoon it started displaying an empty white page, with just the Book Report symbol and the day's earnings displayed on the tab. I'm using Chrome. Did anyone who had this problem before figure out how to fix this?


Mine broke two weeks ago. Still no fixes. I have emailed Liam at BookReport, but as of now, still have not had a solution. I'm using Firefox now, which I hate, but at least I can get the monthly/daily totals. No Ka-ching and I can't change the settings at all, (they don't stick) but better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

So you can install Book Report in more than one browser at a time, Mary? Does it remember that you've already subscribed? I might try installing it in Internet Explorer and see if that works. I really miss seeing the daily totals!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Marina Finlayson said:


> So you can install Book Report in more than one browser at a time, Mary? Does it remember that you've already subscribed? I might try installing it in Internet Explorer and see if that works. I really miss seeing the daily totals!


Yes, it worked in another browser. I tried it in IE too, but that was the same as Firefox. (no ka-ching or saving settings. No prior 90 days data)


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I've installed it on all my computers, and it remembers me from one to the next. I only have two years of data on one computer, though.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I'm almost certain this is a problem with your browser. It happened to me, but more importantly if it were a general problem there would be a lot more people having the same issue. I had to go into Chrome and click the reset setting buttons to make the blank go away and Book Report start working again.


Thanks so much for this advice, Mark! I tried this and now I'm back in business. I missed that little ka-ching!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Bumping this old thread to see if anyone has an alternative contact address for Book Report. I'm having a technical issue and I don't think my email to [email protected] made it through.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Carol (was Dara) said:


> Bumping this old thread to see if anyone has an alternative contact address for Book Report. I'm having a technical issue and I don't think my email to [email protected] made it through.


Very sorry about this! We're in the process of moving to a new customer support system (i.e., an actual customer support system instead of my personal email inbox), and it looks like something has gone wrong. There's a reply in the system, from us to you, on Thursday. Clearly it didn't go through. Looking into that now!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks bunches, Liam. I'll sit tight and wait for you to work the magic.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Liam, 

I haven't told you lately how much I enjoy and appreciate Book Report. I'm even happy I have to pay for it. I used to get headaches crunching all the numbers on Amazon's absurd interface. You've made my self-publishing adventure so much more smooth and fun. And BR is beautiful. It enjoy it every day. Okay, many times a day.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I got a general question and maybe I'm out of touch. I been using Book Report since June. I noticed past couple months reporting has been super slow if not stalled at times. Is this part of whatever wonkiness amazon is dealing with or am I just confused?


----------



## Yamila Abraham (Jan 5, 2016)

horrordude1973 said:


> I got a general question and maybe I'm out of touch. I been using Book Report since June. I noticed past couple months reporting has been super slow if not stalled at times. Is this part of whatever wonkiness amazon is dealing with or am I just confused?


I'm having this same problem.


----------



## KyleArmstrong (Nov 19, 2016)

This is so addictive. Before I had to at least type in kdp, now I can just sit there gawping at book report haha.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, has anyone just been billed twice for their yearly Book Report Subscription? Better check. I was. I've emailed and attached the invoices.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Is anyone in contact with Book Report? I've had no reply to my double billing issues


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Is anyone in contact with Book Report? I've had no reply to my double billing issues


Like as not, he's on holidays with everyone else.

Did you put a return receipt request on the email? This often stops it going to spam by mistake.

He's usually pretty good about following this thread as well, so no answer probably means he's not on the net at all.

Its a bad time trying to get anyone to do anything, especially communicating. Not only xmas-Ny, but mercury retrograde as well.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

TimothyEllis said:


> Like as not, he's on holidays with everyone else.
> 
> Did you put a return receipt request on the email? This often stops it going to spam by mistake.
> 
> ...


Actually yes I attached my invoices


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

He's got someone working for him now. I expect she's on holiday.


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

This site reported that my book sales were far less than half of what they actually were for the year (I double checked on Amazon's excel sheets). And I only publish under one name.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

loraininflorida said:


> This site reported that my book sales were far less than half of what they actually were for the year (I double checked on Amazon's excel sheets). And I only publish under one name.


Amazon only allows Bookreport to keep and show 90 days data at a time. If you scroll down past the bestsellers bit and look at the graph you'll see the dates it's actually showing you for. Mine's showing the sales/reads from September 27th onwards.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

KhaosFoxe said:


> Amazon only allows Bookreport to keep and show 90 days data at a time. If you scroll down past the bestsellers bit and look at the graph you'll see the dates it's actually showing you for. Mine's showing the sales/reads from September 27th onwards.


This is incorrect. I show data back to April 1, 2015, and I can customize the report for any time frame.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

brkingsolver said:


> This is incorrect. I show data back to April 1, 2015, and I can customize the report for any time frame.


Yes, I go back to this time as well.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Make sure you download your data regularly as you will lose anything older than three months forever if you clear your cache.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Make sure you download your data regularly as you will lose anything older than three months forever if you clear your cache.


Which I've done... multiple times. I always forget.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I have a reminder set up for the first of the month to do it.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, it was a great app while it lasted. Personally, for being a VERY low 4 figure author, there's no way I'll pay $10 bucks per month for this. It's nifty to be able to sort the data quickly, but I can get all that info myself, it just takes a bit longer. Happy New Year to you too. :|


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Paul Kohler said:


> Well, it was a great app while it lasted. Personally, for being a VERY low 4 figure author, there's no way I'll pay $10 bucks per month for this. It's nifty to be able to sort the data quickly, but I can get all that info myself, it just takes a bit longer. Happy New Year to you too. :|


It's FREE if you earn under a certain amount (or it was when I joined). It's worth it just to hear the ka-ching - unless you are also suffering from the page reads fiasco .


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It's FREE if you earn under a certain amount (or it was when I joined). It's worth it just to hear the ka-ching - unless you are also suffering from the page reads fiasco .


I realize that, and had my first ever 4 figure month in December (after spending nearly a grand on ads) and I'm still in the red when you take editing/covers/promo. I'd rather spend my money on outreach instead of a fancy way of seeing my revenue. Perhaps when I get into the next tier of income, I'd consider it.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

For me, Book Report isn't working at all anymore. It freezes up and I have to close Firefox. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

RuthNestvold said:


> For me, Book Report isn't working at all anymore. It freezes up and I have to close Firefox. Anyone else having that problem?


 Do you refresh the page when it freezes up?

Usually, that will take care of it.

You might also want to try it in a different browser. Firefox can be glitchy. Do you like Opera? Opera is my fav browser.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

BVLawson said:


> Does anyone else have problems uploading old data reports into Book Report? (I use Chrome, fyi.) It just doesn't seem to work for me - all I can ever get are the current 3 months.


 From my experience you can only upload old book report data files. KDP reports don't work. If that's what you're asking.  If that's not what you meant then just ignore me. 

I know I kept trying and trying to upload my old KDP reports and nothing happened, but then I found an old Book Report data file that I had downloaded and tried that and it worked.

So now I download my book report data every time I make a sale.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Busted again for anyone else?


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Busted again for anyone else?


Yup. Logo and links to FAQs, etc. is all I see.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Busted again for anyone else?


Yup. Gets a little annoying when you're paying for it and never know if it's going to be working or not.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

brkingsolver said:


> Yup. Gets a little annoying when you're paying for it and never know if it's going to be working or not.


I know, right?? Grr. (Yes, dead for me, too.)


----------



## atthekeyboard (Oct 31, 2013)

.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Dead here too.

I seriously want to use the old version again. At least it was reliable with today's figures.

The whole problem with going to a server, is it needs 24/7 support, and its not getting it when I need it the most, which is after Hawaii midnight. 

Seriously, I think a combination of old and new is needed. Run the new until the all data is loaded, then run the old just to keep up each day, with a small patch to update the server stats, which doesn't hang the program if the server isn't there.

Its doing way too much recalculating, and the server obviously cant handle it.

At any one time, all I want is today, and the month to date. I rarely look at anything else, except on month change.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Now it wants me to subscribe again. Seriously?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Now it wants me to subscribe again. Seriously?


But you have that face....here's someone who always pays up when asked to, regardless of its its due or not.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

TimothyEllis said:


> But you have that face....here's someone who always pays up when asked to, regardless of its its due or not.


I did that last time, and got double-billed. it was Dec 28 2016 $200 They fixed it to $100. So I SHOULD be good until Dec 2017


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I did that last time, and got double-billed. it was Dec 28 2016 $200 They fixed it to $100. So I SHOULD be good until Dec 2017


No reply to emails again. Looks like I need to go through another contact.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> No reply to emails again. Looks like I need to go through another contact.


He hasn't said anything here either. Must be busy.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> No reply to emails again. Looks like I need to go through another contact.


I wondered about that...I had sent an email with questions, and haven't had a response.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> No reply to emails again. Looks like I need to go through another contact.


Does anyone have another email? I've been emailing for a week after I went through my records and realized I've been billed several months when I was well under the threshold, most recently last month. I've emailed several times with no response. Otherwise Book Report has been working fine for me, but I don't like paying when I shouldn't have to......


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

I emailed once without a response, too.

Liam should think about outsourcing his business email to a VA.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Might be time to move on to Booktrkr. Or just not bother with any of them. Since my Book Report stopped working, I haven't been checking sales. I'm getting more work done


----------



## Reveries (Feb 7, 2016)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Does anyone have another email? I've been emailing for a week after I went through my records and realized I've been billed several months when I was well under the threshold, most recently last month. I've emailed several times with no response. Otherwise Book Report has been working fine for me, but I don't like paying when I shouldn't have to......


I was charged incorrectly last month, emailed them and got a refund. Charged again incorrectly this month. No reply to my email so hoping to get a response here. Also bookreport is missing some of my sales where the payment is on the kdp report, so it's not very useful.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I heard back from Book Report finally and apparently everything is being refunded, so I'm pleased.


----------



## Reveries (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes, they've now responded to me too. Hopefully they've fixed it so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Liam fixed mine today.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

BookReport has always been good about making adjustments. 

I miss seeing the graph that shows sales and page reads. Am I missing something? Will it ever come back?

Thanks, Liam.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Several books in my book report are showing NaN in the sales column. I've never had this one before. Anyone know what it means? I thought it might mean no sales, but it's showing up in the monthly report as well, on books I know have had sales this month.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Now it won't even load. Anyone else?


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Now it won't even load. Anyone else?


It hasn't loaded for me for several hours now.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

katygirl said:


> It hasn't loaded for me for several hours now.


Its working fine for me.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

Working fine for me too.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

It still won't load for me.  I've refreshed it repeatedly.  If it isn't back to normal in the morning, I'll email them.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

It just came up!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Several books in my book report are showing NaN in the sales column. I've never had this one before. Anyone know what it means?


NaN literally means "not a number." In this case I can't answer why something is failing and giving the not-a-number result, but common causes are a variable that hasn't been defined, a variable that contains the wrong type of data (e.g., a character instead of a number), or a division by zero. Ideally the code would detect the incorrect condition and display a more meaningful message. Of course that's easy for me to say since I'm not doing the coding.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

New shinnies in my book report. Looking back to yesterday I can see a breakdown by marketplace.
52.4%
from the US store.

37.4%
from the UK store.

8.5%
from the AU store.

1.7%
from the CA store.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

The shortcut doesnt work for me anymore. The old one goes to a blank page, and a new one i added today just does nothing.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Right now you have to go to your bookshelf (rather than the new-fangled sales report page) then click on Book Report.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

You need a new shortcut too. Go to book report and get the new one.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

In settings, what does Leading Time Zone mean?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

GrandFenwick said:


> In settings, what does Leading Time Zone mean?


Its for people in times zones ahead of New York.

BR uses the time off their computer to show a day, but in the GMT+ time zones, this gives you the wrong day, since the American day is anything up to 18 hours behind.

I'm in Australia, and the only time I dont set this to yes, is after 8pm, and before midnight, when the US is on the same day I am.


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

That was way better than the explanation I found on Google. Thanks Timothy!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's working ok for me.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone else on mobile devices having trouble with Book Report? In the last few hours it's started telling me to log in with my amazon account, but no matter how many times I do so, it just keeps asking! Works fine on my computer (phew!), but I use it a lot more frequently on my ipad, and that's where the problem is.

Edit: never mind, I had turned prevent cross site tracking on, and that must have messed it up! All good now!


----------

